# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turun budjetti: linjojen rationalisointia, lisämatkustajia?

## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun joukkoliikennelautakunnan budjetti on huomenna ensi kertaa käsittelyssä eikä hyvältä näytä Turussakaan. Budjettia ilmeisesti käsitellään ensi viikon keskiviikkona uudestaan. Esityslista:
http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2005/0908011l/1227767.htm

Vuodelle 2006 talousohjeissa esitetty nettotappio on -8,35 Me / v. 
Nykyisellä matkustajamäärällä ja lipputaksalla ja nykyisillä liikennemenoilla (27,5 Me, tulot 16,7 Me) nettotappio vuodelle 2006 olisi -10,85 Me / v. Vaje on siis 2,5 Me.

Nyt budjettiehdotuksessa esitetään kaupunginhallitukselle ja -valtuustolle, että joukkoliikenteen tukea nostettaisiin ohjelukuun verrattuna 1,5 Me. Valtuusto on jo joukkoliikenneohjelman yhteydessä hyväksynyt 1,2 Me korotuksen vuodelle 2006. Lopusta 0,7 Me/v koottaisiin taksankorotuksin ja 0,3 Me karsimalla palveluita.

Joukkoliikenteen kehityksen kannalta olisi tärkeää, että kehitys saataisiin toisen suuntaiseksi. Eli liikennemenoja karsittaisiin mieluummin rationalisoimalla linjastoa ja parantamalla etuisuuksia. Lisää tuloja hankittaisiin houkuttelemalla lisää matkustajia.

Pyytäisinkin nyt foorumin lukijoilta ideoita, joilla liikennöintikustannuksia voitaisiin (matkustajaa kohden) alentaa ja saada lisää lipputuloja niin, että se vaikuttaisi jo budjettivuonna 2006.

Jo ehdotettuja keinoja:
Perhe/ryhmälippu keskustassa asioivilleTyösuhdelippu kaupungin työntekijöille (työsuhdelipun viestiketju: http://jlf.fi/f29/307-tyosuhdematkalippu-kayttoon/)Tarkemmin suunnittelemattomia, mutta mahdollisia keinoja:
Linjojen rationalisoiminen, erityisesti tehokkaat runkolinjat Jönköpingin ja Lundin malliin. Ttästä lisää: http://www.tut.fi/liku/tutkimus/liku58_web.pdfMarkkinoinnin todellinen kehittäminen, mm. yhteismarkkinointi keskustan yrittäjien kanssa.Seudullisen yhteistyön parantaminen ja linjastorationalisoinnit.
Merkittävät linjastorationalisoinnit sisäisessä liikenteessä on mahdollista viedä läpi ensi vuonna, kun kilpailutukseen tulee todennäköisesti iso osa linjoista. Sopimusten aikataulusta ja voimassaolosta tietoa Kuukanko:n sivulla: http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/kuukanko/turunsopimukset.html

Seudullisen liikenteen parantaminen ei vaikuta riittävän nopeasti johtuen eri tekijöistä. Mutta sillä voidaan saada aikaan pidemmän aikavälin parannuksia.

Linjastorationalisointien tulisi olla sellaisia, jotka joko alentavat selvästi kuluja (linjapituutta, vuoromääriä tms) tai lisäävät matkustusta (parempi tarjonta).  Mielestäni linjaston rationalisoinnissa pitäisi mahdollistaa myös sellaiset ratkaisut, joissa lyhyillä katu- tai risteysjärjestelyillä mahdollistettaisiin nykyistä järkevämmät linjat.

Linjaston rationalisoinnista kehittämiskeinona:
http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/talouden_parannus.htm

Kertokaa myös jos teillä on "pieniä ideoita" siitä miten matkustajia saataisiin lisää.

Kaikki hyvät vinkit ovat tarpeen!

----------


## Eira

Kauppiaskatu 2-suuntaiseksi joukkoliikenteelle välillä Linnankatu-Maariankatu.
Tällöin Kirkkosillalta Aninkaistensillalle kulkevien linjojen (esim. 11-110 ja 28 ) reittti lyhenisi kahdella korttelinvälillä ja useilla liikennevaloilla ja jyrkkä ja talvella liukas Taidemuseonmäki jäisi pois. Torin pysäkit siirtyisivät Kauppiaskadulle.
1-linjan satamasta torin kautta takaisin satamaan kulkevien vuorojen ei tarvitsisi enää ajaa "kunniakierrosta" Wiklundin korttelin ympäri. Lyhennys 4 korttelinväliä.
Useat samaan suuntaan lähtevät bussit lähtevät peräkanaa 20 min välein. Limitetään, niin saadaan laajoille alueille 10 min väli.
Liikennevaloetuudet busseille, ajoaika lyhenee ja samalla palvelutaso paranee huomattavasti.
Ylläolevilla parannuksilla voidaan saada nykyisellä vuoromäärällä linjoille 1 ja 28 pyhäisin selkeät 30 ja 20 min vuorovälit. (nykyisin 35 ja 25 min!)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kauppiaskadun ideassa olisi varmaankin järkeä juuri tuossa suhteessa, mutta se kytkeytyy Kauppatorin remonttiin, josta ei nyt tule tällä vaalikaudella enää mitään sen jälkeen kun taas ruvettiin touhuamaan toriparkkia  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Waltsu

Linjastomuutoksiahan on käsitelty omassa ketjussaan, omia ideoitani olivat mm. linja 6 Pitkämäen kautta Suikkilaan sekä 32/42:n suoristaminen torin ja Varissuon välillä. Nämähän ovat toteutettavissa ilman uusien väylien rakentamista.

Kalevantien ja Kiinamyllynkadun oikaisut eivät välttämättä vähennä 32/42:n automäärää, mutta siihen päästänee, kun oikaistaan myös Iso-Heikkilässä. Eli siirretään linja 12 Otavanaukiolle ja ajetaan 32/42 Ruissalontietä Patterinhakaan. Tuo säästynyt auto voisi sitten ajaa vaikkapa ehdottamaani Pääskyvuori-Muhkuria.

Onko linjan 13 ajamiselle Uudenmaantullin kautta mitään hyviä perusteita? Jos sen ajaisi Kaskenkatua pitkin, niin ajomatka lyhenisi noin kilometrin/linjasivu. Eipä tuo automäärää vähennä, mutta muutaman euron siinäkin säästää.

Pieni bussiliikenteen imagonkohotus olisi messu/matsibussi 100:n ajaminen nopeaa reittiä pitkin Pansiontietä kiertämättä Ruissalontien kautta.

Aikatauluja voisi parantaa poistamalla peräkkäinajoja (4/50 pyhinä, 4/28/50 heinäkuussa) ja porrastamalla muutenkin torin lähtöminuutteja (esim. Runosmäkeen xx.x0, Naantaliin xx.x1, Lentokentälle xx.x2...). Etenkin linja-autoasemalla on helpompi vahtia mutkan takaa ilmestyviä busseja, kun ne tulevat pienin välein eivätkä yhdessä nipussa. Myös tuomiokirkon pysäkillä on välillä aivan turhaa jonotusta - siellähän on vielä kaukoliikennekin lisäämässä ruuhkaa.

Pysäkkijonotuksen poistaminen nopeuttaa matkantekoa, ja nopeutta saadaan lisää karsimalla kertalippulaisten määrää. Tähän päästään antamalla arvokorttilaisille vähintäänkin sama bussinvaihtoaika kuin on kertalippulaisilla. Arvo- ja kausikorttien lataus vie sekin aikaa, latauspaikkoja pitäisi lisätä (kioskit, kaupat...) ja mahdollisesti "rankaista" bussissa lataamista ainakin ruuhka-aikoina esim. euron lisämaksulla tai päivää lyhyemmällä kaudella.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä koottuna sellaisia Turussa mahdollisia rationalisointeja tai parannuksia, joilla nopeutettaisiin joukkoliikenteen kulkua tai rationalisoitaisiin linjastoa investoinnein. Nämä nyt vain sisäisestä linjastosta:

Yleiset / yhteiset:
Joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuudet, vaikutus suuri, investointi suurehkoLippuautomaatit Kauppatorille ja muihin keskeisiin pisteisiin tai arvo/kausikortin lataus pankkiautomaatissa (investointi pieni, pankkiautomaattivaihtoehto tehokas)
Katuinfra
Kaksisuuntainen Kauppiaskatu linjojen 11, 28, 6 ja 61 sekä uusien torin kautta kulkevien seutulinjojen tarpeisiin. Investointi pieni, ongelmana torin korjaushanke.Joukkoliikennekadut Vatselankatu - Ikituuri ja Urho Kulovaaran katu - Halistentie. Mahdollistaisi linjojen 50-54 ja 4 yhdistämisen tehokkaaksi runkolinjaksi. Helsinginkadun alitus kallis, myös silloin, jos hyödynnetään Uraputken alikulku. Hyödyt suuret.Joukkoliikennekatu Muhkuri - Aunelantie. Mahdollistaisi linjojen 12, 20 ja 61 yhdistämisen ja hyvin suuret liikennöintisäästöt. Lisäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä selvästi.Suora yhteys Vanhalkke Hämeentielle ja Petkeltien joukkoliikennekatu linjalla 28. Edut voivat olla pienet.Joukkoliikennekatu Arolankaari - Toijaistentie linjalle 53. Mahdollistaisi uuden Arolan alueen hoitamisen nykyisillä linjoilla 50, 51 ja 53 kustannustehokkaasti. Edut suhteessa kustannuksiin suuret.Skanssin joukkoliikennekatu. Tekisi Skanssin joukkoliikenteen hoidosta edullista.Hirvensalon sillan lisäkaistat valvottuina joukkoliikennekaistoina. Lisäisi merkittävästi käyttöä. Edut suhteessa kustannuksiin suuret.
Tälllaisista ratkaisuista pitäisi Turussa tehdä yksinkertainen hyöty- kustannusarvio eli että onko joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikulujen säästö ja lipputulojen nousu suurempi kuin investoinnin vuosikuoletus (sillat ja katumuutokset 30 v, päällyste 5-10 v).

----------


## Eira

> Onko linjan 13 ajamiselle Uudenmaantullin kautta mitään hyviä perusteita? Jos sen ajaisi Kaskenkatua pitkin, niin ajomatka lyhenisi noin kilometrin/linjasivu. Eipä tuo automäärää vähennä, mutta muutaman euron siinäkin säästää.


Ainoa peruste lienee kuinka paljon uittamo- ja ispoislaiset käyvät Kupittaan Sittarissa. Kunnallissairaalantien pysäkiltä on paljon pitempi kävelymatka parkkialueen läpi Sittariin, kuin Uudenmaantien pysäkeiltä, joita useat linjat käyttävät, rakentaisi suoran kävelyreitin Sittariin myös ex-jäähallin puolelta, esim. tunnelin. Kaskenkadun reitti lyhentäisi linjaa 13 tuplasti Auran- ja Kirkkosiltojen välistä matkaa/suunta.




> Pieni bussiliikenteen imagonkohotus olisi messu/matsibussi 100:n ajaminen nopeaa reittiä pitkin Pansiontietä kiertämättä Ruissalontien kautta.


Suora reitti Pansiontietä ei ole välttämättä nopein, reitillä on paljon liikennevaloja. Olen huomannut että moni Ratapihankadulta Pansion suuntaan menevä rekka koukkaa reittiä Ruissalon-Vaasantie nopeuttaakseen matkaansa. Toiseksi varmaan moni patterinhakalainen käyttää messu/matsibusseja.

Waltsun ehdotus aikatauluminuuttien porrastamisesta  torilta on hyvä idea. Olen itse huomannut Maariankadun pysäkeillä, kun torilta saapuu 4-5 bussia peräkanaa ja peittävät takaa tulevien näytöt, kaikki bussit joutuvat varmuuden vuoksi pysähtymään, vaikkei yhtään matkustajaa nousisi matkaan. Aikataulunsuunnittelijat ovat ehkä käsittäneet väärin senttien pyöristyksen nolliin ja vitosiin, että pyöristys koskisi myös minuutteja.

Yksi parannus olisi, että reittikarttoihin merkittäisiin pysäkit esim. selvillä pisteillä sille puolelle reittiä, missä pysäkki on. Talviaikataulut lienevät jo painossa, mutta kesäaikatauluihin sitten.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kalevantien ja Kiinamyllynkadun oikaisut eivät välttämättä vähennä 32/42:n automäärää, mutta siihen päästänee, kun oikaistaan myös Iso-Heikkilässä. Eli siirretään linja 12 Otavanaukiolle ja ajetaan 32/42 Ruissalontietä Patterinhakaan. Tuo säästynyt auto voisi sitten ajaa vaikkapa ehdottamaani Pääskyvuori-Muhkuria.


Ehdotan tänään lautakunnassa ainakin linjojen 12, 20 ja 32/42 rationalisoinnin tutkimista säästökeinoksi. Voidaan sitten selvitellä, mitä vaihtoehtoja olisi.




> Onko linjan 13 ajamiselle Uudenmaantullin kautta mitään hyviä perusteita? Jos sen ajaisi Kaskenkatua pitkin, niin ajomatka lyhenisi noin kilometrin/linjasivu. Eipä tuo automäärää vähennä, mutta muutaman euron siinäkin säästää.


Linjan 13 ajoon Uudenmaantullin kautta on todella hyvät perustelut. Uittamolla ja Ispoisissa asuu väkeä, jotka ovat töissä Turun korkeakouluissa, TYKS:issa ja teknologiakeskuksessa. Heillä on nyt vaihdoton yhteys sinne. Oikaisu ei ole mahdollinen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä vielä seudulliset katuinfrainvestoinnit liikenteen kustannusten alentamiseksi:

Katuinfra / seudulliset linjat:
Kohmon ja Kaarinantien yhdistävä katu. Mahdollistaisi linjan 28 jatkamisen hoitamaan Auranlaakso, Kultanummi ja Littoinen. Pienellä lisäliikennöintikululla paljon lisää matkustajia.Vaalan ja Lähteenmäen yhdistävä katu. Mahdollistaisi linjan 6 tai 9 jatkaminen Kaarinan Lähteenmäki - Vyyryläisenmäki - Hiiskanmäki - alueelle. Voi olla maisemallisia ongelmia.Joukkoliikennekatu Härkämäestä Ihalaan. Mahdollistaisi linjan 12 jatkamisen Ihalaan. Voi olla maisemallisia ongelmia (Raisionjokilaakso)

----------


## KjaO-K

> Ehdotan tänään lautakunnassa ainakin linjojen 12, 20 ja 32/42 rationalisoinnin tutkimista säästökeinoksi. Voidaan sitten selvitellä, mitä vaihtoehtoja olisi.


Älä ehdota mitään, palvelutason alentamisia siinä toivossa, että matkustajia saataisiin lisää.

Ehdota koko liikenteen lakkauttamista sitten samalla, niin säästyy PALJON enemmän!

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Sensuroitu kirosana

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Linjaston rationalisoinnilla voi saada lisää matkustajia samalla kun liikennöintikustannukset laskevat kun esimerkiksi linjastoa selkeytetään ja yhdistetään selkeiksi runkolinjoiksi, käytetään suurempaa kalustoa jne.

Tästä on tietoa lisää esim: http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/talouden_parannus.htm
Jönköpingin ja Lundin kokemukset: http://www.tut.fi/liku/tutkimus/liku58_web.pdf 

Nimenomaan linjojen 12, 20, 32, 42 ja 61 länsiosan reitistö on selvästi varsin tehoton ja sekava osaksi juuri puuttuvien katuyhteyksien takia. 

Miksi sellaisia rationalisointeja ei saa esittää tutkittaviksi, jotka  parantavat palvelutasoa ja alentavat liikennöintikustannuksia? Eivät ne kai ole keneltäkään pois?

Toivoisin myös asiallista kielenkäyttöä tällä foorumilla.

----------


## KjaO-K

Joo, sori.   :Embarassed:  
Liian impulsiivisesti ei saisi lähteä vastailemaan.

Katuinfra ja 12, 20, 61 ovat erinomaisia ideoita.
Protestoin palvelutason laskua, mitä tarkoittaa vuorovälin vähentäminen Iso-Heikkilän suunnalla. Siellä kyllä on edessä muitakin muutoksia, kun Ruissalontietäkin toisaalta pitäisi uuden alueen ohi nykyistä useammin ajaa.

Miten 32/42 on mielestäsi tehoton? Ei ainakaan matkustajamäärissä kai? Vai vertaatko itäpuoleen, jossa on ihan erikokoinen väestöpohja?

Ja vielä, olenkin jo ihmetellyt sen 20:n sahaamista edestakaisin melkein tyhjänä. Toisaalta täytyyhän Muhkuristakin päästä kulkemaan ja matkalla on koulutuskeskusta, postia, katsastusta ja kauppakeskusta aikalailla.

----------


## Waltsu

> Protestoin palvelutason laskua, mitä tarkoittaa vuorovälin vähentäminen Iso-Heikkilän suunnalla. - - Ja vielä, olenkin jo ihmetellyt sen 20:n sahaamista edestakaisin melkein tyhjänä. Toisaalta täytyyhän Muhkuristakin päästä kulkemaan ja matkalla on koulutuskeskusta, postia, katsastusta ja kauppakeskusta aikalailla.


Ehdotin Otavanaukion vuorojen puolittamista siksi, että se auttaa säästämään runkolinjalta 32/42 yhden auton, joka voidaan siirtää Pääskyvuoren laelle ja Hippoksentielle. 

Kauppakeskus on yksi syy, miksi kuutonen kannattaisi vetää Pitkämäen kautta. Ja jos ehdottamaani Pääskyvuori-Muhkuria ajettaisiin kahdella autolla, niin kakskymppisen vuoroväli olisi 40 minuuttia. Melkein tyhjää autoa ajettaisiin siis Muhkuriin hiukan harvemmin, mutta kauppa- ja koulutuskeskittymän palvelu paranisi uuden kutosen avulla.




> Linjan 13 ajoon Uudenmaantullin kautta on todella hyvät perustelut. Uittamolla ja Ispoisissa asuu väkeä, jotka ovat töissä Turun korkeakouluissa, TYKS:issa ja teknologiakeskuksessa. Heillä on nyt vaihdoton yhteys sinne. Oikaisu ei ole mahdollinen.


Koukkaus olisi mielekkäämpi, jos 13 ajaisi Uudenmaankatua pitempään eli Kirkkosillan kautta. Näin päästäisiin vielä lähemmäs Yliopistonmäkeä ja Piispankadun seutuja. Valitettavasti Kirkkosillan reitti on jo melko täynnä ja tukkoinen, pitäisikö joku linja sitten vastavuoroisesti siirtää Auransillalle? Vai riittäisikö yliopistoväelle joku ruuhka-aikoina ajettava Uittamo-Uudenmaantulli-Kauppatori-jonnekin? Joku pikkukehä Uittamo-Kupittaa-Halinen?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Yleisesti itse asiasta: Kuten aiemminkin oletin, budjetti jäi pöydälle ke 14.9 asti. Silloin jatketaan asian käsittelyä ehkä paremmin eväin. 




> Protestoin palvelutason laskua, mitä tarkoittaa vuorovälin vähentäminen Iso-Heikkilän suunnalla. Siellä kyllä on edessä muitakin muutoksia, kun Ruissalontietäkin toisaalta pitäisi uuden alueen ohi nykyistä useammin ajaa.
> 
> Miten 32/42 on mielestäsi tehoton? Ei ainakaan matkustajamäärissä kai? Vai vertaatko itäpuoleen, jossa on ihan erikokoinen väestöpohja?


32/42:n ongelma on juuri eri suuntien "eriparisuus" väestömäärän ja toimintojen suhteen.  Tämä on nyt jyrkentynyt, kun keskustan ja Varissuon 

12 + 32/42 + 20 + 61 - kokonaisuudessa Pahaniemen (Jyrkkälä + Vienola + Härkämäki), Pansion ja Pernon alueella voisi olla kokonaisuutena selvästi kehitettävää.  Alueen ongelmana on sirpaleinen aluerakenne jota vielä halkovat sekä useat tiet että rautatiet. 

Yksi lisäprobleema on seudullinen liikenne. Ihalan liikenteellä voitaisiin hoitaa jokin osa Turunkin alueista, mutta mikä?

Jos Iso-Heikkilään tulee mittavaa uudisrakentamista, se tarvitsee käytänössä oman "keskustalinjan" ja samalla osin kyseenalaistuu 32/42 ajo Iso-Heikkilän kautta. Tosin voi alueen niilläkin hoitaa, mutta ongelmana on säännöllisyys pitkällä linjalla.

No, tähän ei ole tarkoitus löytää nyt valmiita vastauksia.

Ollanko siitä yhtä mieltä että nykyisin linjojen 20, 61, 12, 32/42 palvelema aluee (Iso-Heikkilä, Muhkuri, Pahaniemi, Pansio, Perno ja Artukainen) tarvitsisi kokonaistarkastelun ja nimenomaan tältä alueelta voisi löytyä rationalisointimahdollisuuksia?

Rationalisoinnilla en tarkoita vain palvelun karsimista vaan myös sitä, löytyisikö alueelta reittiä tehokkaalle esim. nivelbussirunkolinjalle. 
Tällä hetkellä iso ongelma on se, että Varissuolle päin pitäisi saada vähintään nivelbussit, mutta onko 32/42 länsipäässä tähän tarvetta?

----------


## KjaO-K

> Yksi lisäprobleema on seudullinen liikenne. Ihalan liikenteellä voitaisiin hoitaa jokin osa Turunkin alueista, mutta mikä?


Muistaako Laaksonen vielä epäonnistuneen ketjutuksen 42, 420, 421, 422 noin kymmenen vuoden takaa. Jos muistaa, niin tuollaista ei kannattane jatkosuunnitella. Muutos autojen koossa on kyllä tapahtunut positiiviseen suuntaan, mutta kuta pitempi linja sitä pitemmät myöhästymiset aikataulusta. 

Jonkun alueen vuorotarjontaa seutuliikenne voi kyllä tukea, muttei korvata.
Toistan vielä, ettei kukaan tarvitse sellaista kulkuyhteyttä, josta ei koskaan tiedä ja voi olla varma tuleeko se ja koska.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Seutulinjojen säännöllisyyden ongelmana on mm. kaupunkiliikenteeseen soveltumaton Matkahuollon seutulippukortti (liian hidas lukutapa) sekä puuttuvat ajantasauspaikat.

Tiedän tämän erittäin hyvin kun vanhempani asuvat linjan 11/110 varressa Turun puolella. Autot eivät ole koskaan aikataulussa ja usein tupaten täynnä.

Turun seudulla linjoja täytyy tulevaisuudessa suunnitella myös kunnan rajojen yli palvelemaan rajan molemmin puolin.  Mutta tämä edellyttää:Siirtymistä nopeasti luettaviin etäkortteihin myös seutulipuissaTarvittavia ajantasauspaikkoja ja liikenne-etuisuuksia nopeuden turvaamiseksi.Linjojen kapasiteetin mitoittamista riittäväksiSe ei mielestäni ole oikea näkökohta, että seutulinjoja ei saisi suunnitella palvelemaan myös Turun alueita. Silloin rationalisointi "rajan yli" joka on merkittävimpiä palveluiden parantamismahdollisuuksia sekä Turun että naapurikuntien asukkaiden kannalta, estetään.

----------


## NK

> Alunperin kirjoittanut KjaO-K
> 
> ...vuorovälin vähentäminen Iso-Heikkilän suunnalla...
> 
> 
> Ehdotin Otavanaukion vuorojen puolittamista siksi, että se auttaa säästämään runkolinjalta 32/42 yhden auton, joka voidaan siirtää Pääskyvuoren laelle ja Hippoksentielle.


Linjojen 32, 42 ajoajat on päiväsaikaan liian tiukat (= autot aina myöhässä tai jatkuvaa ajoa), että nuo Waltsun ehdottamat oikaisut voisivat siihen tuoda helpotusta mikäli aikataulusuunnittelua ei saada järkevämmäksi. Mutta autoja ei noin ko. linjoilta saada vähennetyksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

32 ja 42 ongelmana on nimenomaan se, että yksityisautoliikenne sekä sataman liikenne tukkii reittiä. Reiteille jouduttiin jo Helsinginkatu - Ratapihankatu - linjauksen seurauksena lisäämään yksi auto. 

Aikataulun väljentäminen tarkoittaa yleensä aina yhden auton lisäämistä kiertoon, jos vuorovälistä pidetään kiinni. Yhdenkin uuden kokopäivävuoron lisääminen maksaa todella pitkän pennin. 

Esimerkiksi yksi syksy - talvi - kevät arkipäivät ajava vuoro v. 2004 kilpailutushinnalla (ajokilometrit eivät lisäänny jos vuoro lisätään ja keskinopeus linjalla laskee). Arkipäiviä 200.

Päivä = 120 e/pv = 24 000 e /v
Tunti = 26,5 e / h * 18 h 477 e / pv = 95 400 e / v.

Eli yhteensä pelkät autopäivät ja tunnit noin 120 000 e, vain vuorolle, joka ajaa 200 arkipäivää.

Tarvitaan todella hyvät perustelut, jotta yhtään autoa lisätään kiertoihin.

Turussa pitäisi kyllä nyt oikeasti tarkastella liikennevaloetuuksien, mahdollisten muitten liittymäjärjestelyjen ja joidenkin uusien katuyhteyksien tuottamat linjaston rationalisointimahdollisuudet.

Jos koko linjastosta pystyttäisiin karsimaan matka-aikojen lyhentyessä 8-10 autoa kierroista pois, se riittäisi jo kattamaan tämän hetkisen 1 Me/v säästötavoitteen.

----------


## Eira

> Linjan 13 ajoon Uudenmaantullin kautta on todella hyvät perustelut. Uittamolla ja Ispoisissa asuu väkeä, jotka ovat töissä Turun korkeakouluissa, TYKS:issa ja teknologiakeskuksessa. Heillä on nyt vaihdoton yhteys sinne. Oikaisu ei ole mahdollinen.


Kaikkialla Turussa ja naapurikunnissa asuu paljon henkilöitä, jotka työskentelevät tai opiskelevat Turun korkeakouluissa, TYKS:issä ja teknologiakeskuksessa. Kävelymatka niihin nykyiseltä linjan 13 reitiltä on ainakin neljä korttelinväliä, kun taas Hämeen-, Kiinanmyllyn ja Lemminkäisenkatua kulkevat useat linjat kulkevat paljon lähempää, jollei ihan vierestä. Limittämällä niiden aikataulut saadaan arkisin päivisin jopa 5 min vuorovälit. 
Uudenmaantullin pysäkkiparilla käytti linjan 13 palveluja hyväkseen to 8.9. puolentoista tunnin aikana eli 15.30-17.05 yhteensä kymmenen matkustajaa, eli keskimäärin yksi henkilö/vuoro.  
Bussin 13 matkantekoa hankaloittaa vielä kääntyminen Uudenmaankadulta vasemmalle Hämeenkadulle. Kun edessä on 5-6 h-autoa, ja eka jonossa vasta etsii ykköstä vihreän nuolen syttyessä, joutuu bussi odottamaan vielä seuraavaa jaksoa.
Eikö olisi paras kysellä suoraan linjan 13 matkustajilta, kumpi on parempi vaihtoehto, suoraan Kaskenkatua, vai koukkaus Uudenmaankadun kautta?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kyselyjä linjojen parannuksista täytyisi tehdä varmastikin linjarationalisointien pohjaksi. Juuri yliopistojen - TYKS:n - teknologiakeskuksen alue on vahvistunut työpaikka-alueena kun taas Pansio-Perno on suhteellisesti heikentynyt (vaikka siellä nytkin on paljon).

Linjastosuunnittelun lähtötiedoista muuten:
Turusta on varsinainen kaikki liikennemuodot kattava liikennetutkimus vain vuodelta 1997.  Sitä ei ole uusittu eikä kai aiotakaan uusia. On vain hieman heikot eväät suunnitella mitään, kun ei ole tietoa. Kahdeksan vuotta vanhoilla tiedoilla siitä, mistä käydään missä päin töissä ei enää ole niin paljon apua kuin voisi toivoa (onneksi sentään enemmän kuin jos kysely olisi ennen 1990-luvun lamaa ...).Asiointikäyttäytymisestä olisi Mylly-kyselyssä ja sitä edeltäneessä Länsikeskus-kyselyssä tarkat tiedot. Eli mistä mennään mihinkin millä pelillä. Tästäkään tutkimuksesta ei ole otettu joukkoliikennesuunnittelulle ja kaupunkisuunnittelulle omia tietoja.Liikenteen suunnitteluun tarvittaisiin yksinkertaisesti parempaa pohjatietoa. Niitä voisi koota erilaisin kyselyin. Paras olisi kai se, että kysyttäisiin alueilla X asuvilta: minne menet, millä menet, ja millainen linja tarvitsisi olla, jotta kulkisit bussilla.

----------


## Waltsu

> Jos koko linjastosta pystyttäisiin karsimaan matka-aikojen lyhentyessä 8-10 autoa kierroista pois, se riittäisi jo kattamaan tämän hetkisen 1 Me/v säästötavoitteen.


Toivottavasti autot saadaan vähennettyä linjoja nopeuttamalla, ettei tarvitse tehdä "tampereita", eli harventaa vuorovälejä ja reittejä ihan älyttömyyksiin ja perustaa jotain ihme hiljaisen ajan linjoja jotka kiertelevät ja kaartelevat ja joita kukaan ei jaksa/osaa käyttää? Eivätkö taannoiset sunnuntaisähellykset olleet jo ihan riittävän hankalia? Tuolloin mm. Takakirveen linja hoiti 25 % Runosmäen pyhäliikenteestä, mutta vain harva runosmäkeläinen nousi siihen torilta. Väki jäi odottelemaan "oikeaa" Runosmäen autoa.

Monella linjalla on kuitenkin jo nyt niin vähän autoja, että kymmenen auton vähentämiseen on vaikea uskoa ilman, että joidenkin alueiden palvelu heikkenee liikaa. Esimerkiksi Pansion tai Härkämäen runkolinjan vetäminen uutta väylää Muhkurin ja Vienolan kautta saattaa heikentää Patterinhaan ja Kähärin suunnan palveluja.

Ovatko muuten kaikki linjaparit riittävän tasapainoisia? Varissuo-Pansio/Perno on jo täällä todettu epätasapainoiseksi, miten on esimerkiksi linjojen 4 ja 13 laita? Ehkä linjaparien uudelleenjärjestelyllä saadaan autoja säästettyä ja eri alueiden vuorotarjonta paremmin kysyntää vastaavaksi.

Muutaman lisämarkan muuten säästäisi sillä, että linjan 14/15 pyhäliikenteen älytön 55 minuutin vuoroväli harvennetaan tasan tuntiin. Aikataulu helpottuu kummasti ja päivän aikana säästyy yhden kierroksen kilometrit.

Naantalin linjan epäsäännöllisyys: Linjalle on määriteltävä riittävästi aikataulupisteitä, esim. Hakinmäki 10, Raisio 15, Länsikeskus 22 ja Kauppatori 30 minuuttia. Jää vielä 5 minuuttia varaa. Samanlainen riittävän tiheä ja realistinen kellotus Littoisten ja Piispanristin suunnalle. Miksi Turku-Littoinen kestää 25 minuuttia, mutta Littoinen-Turku 35 minuuttia? Ei ihme, että torilla on usein kaksikin Naantalin autoa odottamassa lähtöä. Naantalin linjan epäsäännöllisyyteen vaikuttaa jo sekin, jos auto lähtee minuutin myöhässä. Matkustajamääräkin on sitten yli 20% suurempi kuin seuraavalla vuorolla (11 min vs. 9 min). Ja takaa tuleva saavuttaa koko ajan edellä menevää. Vaikka edellä ajava jääkin hiukan jälkeen, ei takaa tuleva pääsisi liian lähelle välipisteaikojen ansiosta. Ja välipisteaikojahan voi ja pitää rukata vuorokaudenajan mukaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vaunujen vähentämiseen suurin mahdollisuus olisi se, jos liikennevaloetuuksilla, kaista- ja risteysjärjestelyillä ja joillakin omilla kaduilla voitaisiin saada selkeitä nopeutuksia joillekin linjoille.

Jos koko verkko nopeutuu 5-10% se tarkoittaa parhaimmillaan 5-10% säästöä automäärässä, jos vuorotiheys ja palvelu muuten pidetään samana. Toki tämä ei toteutu kaikkialla, mutta muissa ketjuissa on jo käyty läpi sitä, miten paljon liikennevaloetuisuudet ovat vähentäneet autotarvetta Helsingissä.

Linjaparien epätasapainoon olen kiinnittänyt huomiota.  Se voi myös aiheuttaa tällä hetkellä tarpeettomien lisävuorojen tarvetta.

Naantalin linjalla välipisteajat eivät riitä, vaan lippujärjestelmä on saatava toimimaan. Mikään aikataulu ei auta, jos pelkkä lastaus voi vaihdella välillä 2-5 minuuttia / vilkas pysäkki.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos koko verkko nopeutuu 5-10% se tarkoittaa parhaimmillaan 5-10% säästöä automäärässä, jos vuorotiheys ja palvelu muuten pidetään samana.


Näin on optimitilanteessa. Kuitenkaan verkon nopeutuminen 5 - 10% ei vähennä automäärää kuin vähintään 10 auton linjoilta, jos vuoroväliä ei harvenneta.

Vaikka automäärä ei vähenisi, niin verkon nopeutuminen hyödyttäisi kuitenkin matkustajia (ja näkyisi ehkä matkustajamäärissä), kun matka-ajat lyhenisivät ja vuorovälejä voitaisiin tihentää.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Nopeutumisen kanssa voidaan pelata myös linjojen pareilla jossakin määrin. 
Eli vaihdetaan linjojen päitä keskenään, jotta saadaan auto säästettyä.

Tosin onhan Helsingissäkin ollut suurempiakin säästöjä pienillä linjoilla. Muistaakseni linjalta 23 lähti viidestä autosta yksi pois HELMI:n ansiosta!

----------


## kuukanko

Mielestäni Helsingissä bussien liikennevaloetuisuuksilla saavutetut säästöt ovat aika vaatimattomia. Tämä ei toki tarkoita sitä, etteikö Turussa asiaa voitaisi tehdä paremmin.

Helsingissä liikennevaloetuuksien rakentaminen busseille alkoi 1999. Kuudessa vuodessa on saatu aikaan seuraavaa:
23:lta säästyi yksi kokopäivävuoro (7 -> 6 autoa) kierrosaikaa pidentämättä. Vähän sen jälkeen matkustajamäärien vähenemisen vuoksi poistettiin toinen auto. Myöhemmin vuoroväliä jouduttiin harventamaan ruuhka-aikana liian kireän ajoajan vuoksi.52:lle alettiin rakentaa Helmiä, mutta rakentaminen keskeytettiin liikennöitsijän vaihtuessa 200162:lle rakennettiin Helmi, mutta autoa ei säästynyt. Järjestelmä poistettiin käytöstä liikennöitsijän vaihtuessa 200316:lla liikennevaloetuuksien rakentaminen jäi kesken. Yksi ruuhkavuoro säästettiin (6 -> 5 autoa), vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan piteni pari minuuttia14:ltä säästettiin yksi ruuhkavuoro (11 -> 10 autoa), vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan piteni minuutin. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella automäärä pysyi ennallaan, vuoroväli lyheni minuutin14B:llä Helmi ei vaikuttanut aikatauluihin eikä suoritteisiin18:lta säästettiin yksi kokopäivävuoro (9 -> 8 autoa), vuoroväli piteni minuutin65A:lta säästettiin yksi ruuhkavuoro (13 -> 12 autoa) kierrosaikaa pidentämättä. Säästö tehtiin heti Helmin rakentamisen aluksi, bussit eivät vielä pysy aikataulussaan66A:lla on sama tilanne kuin 65A:lla
Turussa pitäisi ottaa oppia ainakin seuraavista asioista:
rakentaminen on aloitettava linjoista, joilta saadaan suurimmat säästötrakentamiseen pitää panostaa riittävästi. Helsingissä on kuudessa vuodessa saatu vain neljä eri linjaryhmää (23, 16, 14/14B/18, 65A/66A) etuuksien piiriin (ja 65A/66A:lla rakentaminen on vasta alkamassa)ajoneuvolaitteiden suhteen pitää huomoida liikennöitsijöiden vaihtuminen ja kaluston uusiminen kesken sopimusten. Helsingissä on asennettu ajoneuvolaitteita n. tuplasti sen verran kuin mitä niitä tarvittaisiin ja silti Helmi-linjoilla ajetaan koko ajan kalustolla, missä ei ole ajoneuvolaitteita. Ajoneuvolaitteita on saattanut jopa lähteä Kazakstaniin käytettyjen bussien mukana

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kiitos tyhjentävästä listasta.

Turun liikennevaloetuuksista:
Ajoneuvolaitteet, jotka soveltuvat etuuksiin, hankitaan nyt muutenkin rahastusjärjestelmän yhteydessä. Kojeessa on lippulaite + GPS + GPRS - puhelin ja lyhyen kantaman radiomodeemi. Itse ajoneuvolaitteen hankkii kunkin linjan liikennöitsijä kaikkiin busseihin. Eli: kun etuuksia tehdään, ne saadaan heti kaikille linjoille jotka kulkevat ko. risteyksen kautta.Turussa varmaan paras ratkaisu olisi tehdä etuuksia keskustan sisääntuloväylille suunta kerrallaan, aloittaen ruuhkautuvimmasta.Linjojen osalta täytyisi valita suuntia, joista saadaan suurin hyöty.Joka tapauksessa, liikenne-etuisuuksista, liittymäparannuksista ja bussikatuosuuksista pitäisi tehdä suunnitelma, jotta tiedettäisiin mitä voidaan saada aikaan.

----------


## JSL

Ihalan linjan 420/1 ongelmia ovat itse Ihalassa asuvana mielestäni ensinnä korkea hinta 2,70, kun taas kävelemällä tai polkemalla Turun puolelle löytyy enemmän vuoroja ja säästää sen 70c. Moni käyttää Ihalassa jo esim. linjaa 12. Ihan hyvin 420/1 voitaisiin lopettaa ja laittaa 12 käymään Ihalassa Naantalin pikatietä pitkin, ei siihen mitään joukkoliikennekatuja tarvita! Etenkin kun Ihalan linja ajetaan koululaisvuoroja lukuunottamatta lähes aina tyhjänä.

----------


## Waltsu

> - - ensinnä korkea hinta 2,70 - -


Seutulippu raisiolaiselle maksaa 50 euroa kuussa eli työmatkalaiselle 1,25/työmatka vaikka toiselle puolelle seutukuntaa. Ihmettelen miten aina voivotellaan kalliita kertalippuja, kun kuukausilippu on huomattavasti halvempi. Ja tuolla viidelläkympillä käy vielä illalla ja viikonloppuna harrastamassa, kyläilemässä tai ostoksilla - ympäri seutukuntaa.

Harvemmin matkaaville TLO myy myös 40 matkan sarjalippuja, joilla Ihalan kertamaksuksi tulee 1,78 euroa. Siinäkin säästää enemmän kuin kävelemällä Härkämäkeen ostamaan Turun kertalippua! Toisaalta, mitä sitä kertalippua ostamaan, kun arvokortilta veloitetaan 1,70/matka. Hintaero on lopulta vain kahdeksan senttiä kävelijän eduksi!

Eli jos Ihalan väki ostaa sarja/seutuliput ja ajavat kotipysäkiltä Turkuun, niin johan alkaa vuorojakin tulla lisää, ehkä jopa pikatievuoroja?

----------


## Volgograd

Otettiinkos tässä nyt huomioon niitä jotka käyttävät bussia esim. 5 kertaa kuukaudessa?! Ei niiden ole mitään järkeä hankkia seutulippuja koska eivät bussia halua 24/7 käyttää. Eli onko tämä Raisiolaisten ainoa vaihtoehto joko istua kaikkipäivät bussissa tai sitten maksaa itsensä kipeäksi jos haluaa välillä "heilahtaa" kaupungille?

Ugh, olen puhunut!

----------


## Waltsu

> Otettiinkos tässä nyt huomioon niitä jotka käyttävät bussia esim. 5 kertaa kuukaudessa?!


Otettiin. Tuotteen nimi on 40 matkan sarjalippu (Ihalasta siis 1,78/matka). TLO voisi kyllä nettisivuillaan kertoa, kuinka kauan lippuvihko on voimassa, mutta aivan varmasti yli kuukauden, ehkä jopa vuoden.

----------


## KjaO-K

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Volgograd
> 
> Otettiinkos tässä nyt huomioon niitä jotka käyttävät bussia esim. 5 kertaa kuukaudessa?!
> 
> 
> Otettiin. Tuotteen nimi on 40 matkan sarjalippu (Ihalasta siis 1,78/matka). TLO voisi kyllä nettisivuillaan kertoa, kuinka kauan lippuvihko on voimassa, mutta aivan varmasti yli kuukauden, ehkä jopa vuoden.


Nyt ostetut ovat voimassa 2006 loppuun.

Nimim. Lapset käyttävät meillä näitä.

----------


## Eira

Linjat 28 ja 190-195 palvelevat yhdessä laajaa ja tiheää asukaskeskittymää (Hepokulta-Teräsrautela-Nättinummi-Länsinummi). Sen voi todeta vaikka linjakartasta. Keskipäivisin asia on ihan okei! Bussi 28 lähtee Kauppatorilta .10-.30-.50 ja 190-195 .00-.20-.40. Mutta iltaisin klo 18 jälkeen molemmat lähtevät yhtaikaa .00-.20-.40. Eikö asian voisi korjata jo kesäaikatauluihin, niin että bussi 28 lähtisi torilta Länsinummen suuntaan kello 18 jälkeen .10-.30-.50 niinkuin keskipäivisinkin (lähdöt torilta Kohmoon muuttuisivat .10-.30-.50).

----------


## KjaO-K

Ei ole mahdollista, koska Turussa ei kukaan viitsi katsella, toimiiko järjestelmä, ennen kuin siitä tulee kohtuuttomasti valituksia. 

Jos olisin aikatauluista/linjastosta jne. vastuussa, kiinnostaisi minua ainakin silloin tällöin itsekin seurata, toimiiko omat kehitelmäni, mutta ei ei Turussa.

Esimerkiksi vaikkapa voisi mennä Torin kulmalle joskun aamulla 7 ja 8 välillä tutkimaan tilannetta:
Pysäkillä T7 havaitsisi mm. seuraavaa:
Klo 7:25 lähtee 61 Ilpoisiin ajoissa
Klo 7:30 paikalle tulee 7:40 lähtevä 55
Klo 7:30 lähtee edellisen perästä ujuttaen klo 7:25 14 Erikvallaan
Klo 7:35 tulee ajoissa klo 7:35 lähtevä 15 Kakskertaan
Klo 7:40 tulee Kaskenmäkeä ylös jatkava 50 (ei aikataulukirjassa)
Klo 7:40 tulee 7:45 61 Ilpoisiin taas ajoissa (pysäkkialue täynnä)
Klo 7:42 tulee 7:35 61 Ilpoisiin myöhässä Vienolasta, eikä enää mahdu pysäkkialueille, kun Vielä palvelulinjan bussi välillä ilmaantuu seuraavalle tolpalle.

Eli ihan liikaa autoja per pysäkki. Ja Ilpoisten 10 min. vuoroväli onkin oikeasti 20 min. Lisäksi siellä sekoilee autoja, joiden tulemisesta ja menemisestä kukaan ei tiedä. Eli hienosti menee, eikö?

----------


## Waltsu

Lisää seutumatkustajia saataisiin sillä, että Piikkiön/Paimion suunnassa liikennöitsijät tekisivät yhteistyötä, eli ajaisivat tasaisesti vuoron perään ja samoilla minuuteilla. Esimerkki pyhävuoroista Piikkiö-Turku: ...10.25*, 10.50, 11.10, 11.55, 12.35*, 13.05, 14.20*, 14.30, 15.35*, 15.40, 16.25, 16.50*... Ja kun TLO:n autot ajavat kirkon kautta (*) ja muut 110-tietä, niin kovin on hankalaa bussilla matkustaminen. (Näiden lisäksi kulkee myös pikavuoroja, mutta niihinhän on lisämaksu...) Jos Piikkiöstä tulisi vaikkapa kaksi autoa tunnissa, niin "tasan auto" voisi ajaa kirkon kautta ja "puolen auto" 110-tietä. Samanlainen lomitus luonnollisesti toiseenkin suuntaan.




> Linjat 28 ja 190-195 palvelevat yhdessä laajaa ja tiheää asukaskeskittymää (Hepokulta-Teräsrautela-Nättinummi-Länsinummi).


Linjat 28 ja 190-195 kun palvelevat samoja alueita, niin eikö olisi viksumpaa, että ne lähtisivät samalta tolpalta (tai edes vierekkäisiltä) eikä torin eri kulmilta?

----------


## Waltsu

Matkustinpa tänään (sunnuntai) Kaarinan keskustasta Turkuun linjalla 11, lähtöaika Oskarinaukiolta klo 17.45. Bussi saapui Littoisista jo klo 17.35 - Oskarinaukiolla siis seistiin 10 minuuttia. Matka Turkuun sujui körötellen, Uudenmaantien "moottoritieosuudella" oltiin lähinnä tien tukkeena, koska aikataulu on aivan liian löysä. Torille saavuttiin köröttelyn jälkeenkin jo klo 18.10, lähtö Naantaliin klo 18.20. Torille tullessa oli Kaarinaan päin klo 18.15 lähtevä auto jo paikalla, silläkin sivulla näkyi olevan ainakin 5 minuuttia löysää.

Näiden havaintojen perusteella koko 11/110-kierroksella on köröttelemälläkin ainakin 25 minuuttia ylimääräistä - enemmän kuin vuoroväli!

Ottamalla yhden auton pyhäliikenteestä pois saadaan kuluja pienennettyä vuoroväliin koskematta (TLO:n linjana tämä ei kuitenkaan ole Turun budjetista pois). Lähtöminuutteja täytyy tietenkin rukata, mutta se on pieni vaiva saavutettuun säästöön nähden. Lisäetua tulee siitä, että matkustaja pääsee suht nopeasti perille vaikka olisikin menossa Oskarinaukion tai Kauppatorin "yli". Ja lisää hyötyä siitä, ettei joukkoliikenteen imago kärsi tien tukkeena olemisesta. Ja kuljettajistakin on varmaan mukavampaa ajella normaalia vauhtia kuin hidastella ja toivoa, että valot vaihtuvat edessä punaisiksi.

Jollei pyhäautoja voi vähentää, niin aikataulut voisi muuttaa niin, että Naantaliin jää pitempi tauko, jottei kyydissä olevien matkustajien tarvitsisi odotella minuuttikaupalla välipysäkeillä.

----------


## Eira

Jos liikennevaloetuuksia kokeilisi kytkemällä Aura- ja Eerikinkatujen risteyksen pois päältä aluksi kokeiluluontoisesti vain sunnuntaisin. Risteyshän on vain joukko- ja kevyen liikenteen käytössä. Tämä hyödyttäisi sekä bussia että jalankulkijaa. Bussin ei tarvitsisi seistä punaisissa tyhjässä risteyksessä ja kävelijä voisi kulkea kadun yli aina kun bussi ei juuri ole lähestymässä risteystä.

----------


## Eira

> Tärkeä minuutti. Kaupungin bussien alennusaika on klo 10-14. Mielestäni on väärin, kun leimaa lipun esimerkiksi 13.57 niin menee normaali taksa, koska bussi lähtee klo 14.00. Mielestäni vasta 14.01 pitäisi alkaa normaali taksa.


Tulkinnanvaraiset asiat pitäisi jo imagosyistä tulkita aina matkustajan eduksi. Aikatauluvihkoon merkattu päättymisaika 13.59 on lähinnä pelleilyä ja viisastelua. Ei syntyisi tulkintaerimielisyyksiä, jos alennus ei olisi tarkkaan kellonaikaan, vaan bussivuoroon sidottu, bussihan voi olla esim. myöhässä. Alennus alkaisi vuoroista, jotka lähtevät päätepysäkeiltä tai Kauppatorilta 10.00, riippumatta siitä, nouseeko matkustaja bussiin esim. 9.57. Viimeinen alennusvuoro olisi taas päättäreiltä tai torilta 14.00 lähteväksi merkattu vuoro.

----------


## joku ukko

> Tulkinnanvaraiset asiat pitäisi jo imagosyistä tulkita aina matkustajan eduksi. Aikatauluvihkoon merkattu päättymisaika 13.59 on lähinnä pelleilyä ja viisastelua. Ei syntyisi tulkintaerimielisyyksiä...


Eihän asiassa ole mitään tulkinnanvaraa, Torilla ratkaisee aikatauluun merkitty lähtöaika ja matkalla todellinen kellonaika. Ei mitään tulkintoja, helpompaa kuskille ja matkustajillekin.

----------


## Eira

> Eihän asiassa ole mitään tulkinnanvaraa, Torilla ratkaisee aikatauluun merkitty lähtöaika ja matkalla todellinen kellonaika. Ei mitään tulkintoja, helpompaa kuskille ja matkustajillekin.


Jos päivittäin hyppää aina samalta välipysäkiltä samaan bussivuoroon, pitäisi luonnollisesti aina olla sama taksa. Esmes: Bussin lähtöaika on torilta 13.50. Ruuhkista, valoista ja matkustajista riippuen bussi voi saapua välipysäkille 13.58 tai 14.02. Jos aikatauluvihkoon merkkaisi vaikka tähdillä "Happy Hours" eli halvat keskipäivälähdöt, eikö tämä olisi helpompi kuskille ja matkustajalle?

----------


## Waltsu

Pääskyvuori:

Aamun ensimmäinen vuoro (palvelulinja P2) tulee alas klo 8.05, mikä sopii kovin harvalle työmatkalaiselle. Iltapäivän viimeinen auto kiipeää vuorelle klo 14.45 - eipä sekään kovin monen työmatkoihin sovi.

P2:n molemmat autot lopettavat klo 15.30 - toinen torille, toinen Huhkolaan. Voisivatko nämä autot ajaa iltapäivän päätteeksi pari lähtöä torilta Pääskyvuoreen vaikkapa Hippoksentien kautta? (Viimeinen 66 Hippoksentielle lähtee kolmelta.) Aamulla väkeä ehditään viemään keskustaan P1:n autoilla, joista toisen palveluajot alkavat Lehmusvalkamasta klo 8.00 ja toisen Kauppatorilta 8.40.

Kustannuksia tulee ainoastaan kilometreistä ja tunneista, autopäivähän on jo maksettu. Autot ovat pieniä, mutta jos ne tulevat täyteen, on vuoroille selvä kysyntä.

----------


## Eira

> Alunperin kirjoittanut joku ukko
> 
> Eihän asiassa ole mitään tulkinnanvaraa, Torilla ratkaisee aikatauluun merkitty lähtöaika ja matkalla todellinen kellonaika. Ei mitään tulkintoja, helpompaa kuskille ja matkustajillekin.
> 
> 
> Jos päivittäin hyppää aina samalta välipysäkiltä samaan bussivuoroon, pitäisi luonnollisesti aina olla sama taksa. Esmes: Bussin lähtöaika on torilta 13.50. Ruuhkista, valoista ja matkustajista riippuen bussi voi saapua välipysäkille 13.58 tai 14.02. Jos aikatauluvihkoon merkkaisi vaikka tähdillä "Happy Hours" eli halvat keskipäivälähdöt, eikö tämä olisi helpompi kuskille ja matkustajalle?


Joukkoliikennetoimiston hallintopäällikkö mainitsee TS 14.10. mielipidesivulla mm: "Päiväalennuksen alkamis- ja loppumisajan sekä yömaksun alkamisajan rajoina pääteasemilla ja kauppatorilla on aikatauluun merkitty lähtöaika, linjareitin varrella todellinen bussiin nousuaika." Toteamus on yhtäpitävä ylläolevan jonkun ukon kirjoituksen kanssa.

Hallintopäällikkö toteaa lisäksi: "Tähän on päädytty siitä syystä, että kaikki maksavat saman hinnan riippumatta leimausajasta." Maksaako ym. esimerkissä samalta välipysäkiltä samaan vuoroon eri päivinä nouseva matkustaja saman hinnan, vaikka "todellinen bussiin nousuaika" heittää muutamalla minuutilla?

----------


## KjaO-K

Allekirjoittaneen mielestä kuulostaa siltä, että ko virastopäällikkö on napsinut hiukan liikaa sieniä.  Kirjoituksesta oli vaikea mattimeikäläisen saada selvää.

----------


## Waltsu

Syksyn aikana on kaupungin kannattavinta linjaa 18 hidastettu uusilla liikennevalojärjestelyillä: Runosmäen tienhaarassa ollut vasemmalle kääntyvien vihreä nuoli on korvattu täydellä nuolivalopatterilla. Niinpä Runosmäkeen menevä liikenne nyt seisoo risteyksessä, vaikka vastaantulevien autojen virta olisikin ehtynyt. Ja kun vihreä vasen palaa toisinaan vain hetken, pääsevät bussitkin sitten vasta toisella vihreällä jatkamaan matkaa. 

Ja valot lie muutettu vain siksi, että pari kertaa vuodessa joku henkilöautoilija tötöilee ja kääntyy vastaantulevien eteen?

----------


## Eira

Eikös busseille pitänyt järjestää valoetuuksia, eikä valohaittuuksia?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tuo paikka on ainakin tyyppiesimerkki sellaisesta paikasta, jossa valoetuus voisi bussiliikennettä auttaa, eli kääntyvän suunnan vihreää pidennettäisiin tai se annettaisiin "alkuun" tai "loppuun" riippuen siitä, koska bussi tulee risteykseen.

----------


## Eira

Joukkoliikenteen valoetuuksia on vastustettu virheellisellä väittämällä, että etuudet haittaisivat muuta liikennettä. Todellisuudessa muitten ajosuuntien menettämä aika lisätään seuraavaan jaksoon, ettei minkään suunnan vihreä kokonaisaika pienene. Käyhän etuusristeyksessä niinkin päin, että bussin edessä samalla kaistalla olevat henkilöautot pääsevät liikkeelle jo ennen kuin vakiojaksotus antaisi vihreää.

----------


## KjaO-K

No niin, nyt sitten lippuhintoja nostetaan 9 %. Kuka nyt on laskenut väärin (jo useita vuosia) vai mistä tuo yleisen kustannustason nousun kaksinkertaisesti ylittävä korotus on saatu? Vai onko tämä taas sitä ns. keskustelua, jota Turussa hallintokunnat tuollaisia uhkailuja syöltämällä muka aikaansaa!?!

Oikeastaan taas ihan sama mulle, mitä Turku tekee, mutta seutulippukunnat kyllä taatusti peesaavat perässä ja yli kuudessakympissä 9 % on jo aivan liikaa! Vaikuttaa taatusti matkustajamääriin ja sitä kautta taas palvelutasoon!

Kunnat myöskin antavat aika kummallisia lausuntoja joukkoliikenteestä, ks. esim. http://www.masku.fi/hallinto/khall/2.../frmtxt284.htm (KOHTA C.)
Eli virka- ja luottamusmiehet, jotka eivät tosiasiassa edes joukkoliikennettä käytä, laativat lausuntoja. Asiasta kunnanjohtajaamme (vaikuttaa aika edistyksekkäältä kaverilta muuten) ojennettuani, seuraus oli tämä: http://www.masku.fi/ajankohtaista/viesti.php?id=234 eli aktiivinen kannattaa olla!

----------


## TEP70

> Eli virka- ja luottamusmiehet, jotka eivät tosiasiassa edes joukkoliikennettä käytä, laativat lausuntoja. Asiasta kunnanjohtajaamme (vaikuttaa aika edistyksekkäältä kaverilta muuten) ojennettuani, seuraus oli tämä: http://www.masku.fi/ajankohtaista/viesti.php?id=234 eli aktiivinen kannattaa olla!


Viesti lienee kadonnut bittien taivaaseen. Mikähän oli sisältö?

----------


## KjaO-K

> Viesti lienee kadonnut bittien taivaaseen. Mikähän oli sisältö?


Oho, poistelevatpa äkkiä. Se oli linja-auton käyttäjistä koostuvan raadin perustaminen, joiden kautta lausunnot kiertävät ja erilaisia kyselyitä kai pistetään vastaamaan, mikäli se nyt alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan toteutuu. Nykyään on muotia osallistaa asukkaita (ainakin nimellisesti)...

----------


## Waltsu

Otanpa taas kerran tuon Muhkurin linjan pohdintaan...

Pyhäpäivinä linjan 20 auto ajaa puolen tunnin kierroksen Muhkuriin ja seisoo sen jälkeen puoli tuntia torilla. Näin kuluu koko pyhäpäivä. Koska tuo tauko on vain puolen tunnin mittainen, siitä maksetaan linjatuntikorvaus. Eli pyhäpäivänä kaupunki maksaa pitkälti toistasataa euroa korvausta bussista, joka ei tee yhtään mitään! (Olenkohan ymmärtänyt asian oikein...?)

Ehdotankin siis, että Muhkurin auto kävisi tuon puolen tunnin aikana heittämässä vaikkapa lenkin Ylioppilaskylän ympäri. Torilta Verkahovin kautta Caribialle ja sieltä kylän ympäri ja Hämeenkatua takaisin torille. Tämä yhdistetty 30+50-lenkki vie aikaa 25 minuuttia, josta voi tarvittaessa vähentää Caribialla seisonnan.

Koska autopäivä ja tunnit on jo maksettu, tulee kustannuksia ainoastaan kilometreistä, joista kertyy kaupungille maksettavaa alle 3 euroa. Toisin sanoen pari kolme maksavaa matkustajaa riittää kattamaan kustannukset. Ylioppilaskylässä asuu melkoisesti autotonta väkeä, joten eiköhän rahoitus sieltä löydy. Ja kun 4/50-aikataulu vielä rytmitetään oikein ja tämä lisäauto laitetaan sopivaan väliin, niin asiakasmäärä vain kasvaa.

Lenkin voisi kiertää 50:n "ruuhkasuunnan" mukaisesti, jottei matkustajien tarvitsisi arpoa nousupysäkkiä. Päivällä Verkahovi - Yo-kylä - Hämeenkatu, illemmalla Hämeenkatua kylään päin. Lähtöpysäkit torilla olisivat luonnollisesti 30:n ja 50:n pysäkit. Iltaisin voisi vaikkapa harkita paljon pyydettyä yhteyttä Kupittaan asemalta Ylioppilaskylään, se tosin tietäisi harvennusta Muhkurin liikenteeseen.

Toinen vaihtoehto tehostaa kaluston käyttöä olisi harventaa Muhkurin liikennettä koko pyhäpäiväksi ja käydä sillä autolla Pääskyvuoren laella - sinnehän ei pääse pyhänä edes sillä palvelulinjalla... Senkin matkan varrelta varmaan löytyvät ne yhteensä viitisen maksavaista per kierros.

----------


## Mika

> Otanpa taas kerran tuon Muhkurin linjan pohdintaan...
> 
> Pyhäpäivinä linjan 20 auto ajaa puolen tunnin kierroksen Muhkuriin ja seisoo sen jälkeen puoli tuntia torilla. Näin kuluu koko pyhäpäivä. Koska tuo tauko on vain puolen tunnin mittainen, siitä maksetaan linjatuntikorvaus. Eli pyhäpäivänä kaupunki maksaa pitkälti toistasataa euroa korvausta bussista, joka ei tee yhtään mitään! (Olenkohan ymmärtänyt asian oikein...?)


Josta kuljettaja saa korvauksen vain siitä ajamastaan ajasta, eli puoli tuntia työtä korvauksineen ja toinen puolikas pelkkä taukokorvaus. Yleensä ks auto ajaa linja-auto asemalle odottaan lähtöä.

Nimimerkillä rankkari linja ja kyrpiintyny ks olemiseen. Sais edes koko tunnista korvauksen eikä vain puolesta.

----------


## NK

_Waltsu_n mietintöjen pohjalta jäin miettimään linjojen 20 ja 6 (su Tori - Vaala) yhteensovittamista sunnuntaisin siten, että samat autot ajaisivat molempia linjoja. Näin ei jäisi Muhkurilaiselle tuota puolituntista seisonta-aikaa. Muhkurin säännöllinen aikataulu ei taida onnistua ja en edes vaivautunut miettimään mahdollisia lisäkustannuksia.

Ja noihin _Mika_n kommentteihin. Mukava linjahan se on - ainakin sunnuntaisin ja iltaisin. Onhan se ruuhka-aikaan melkoista, mutta kruunaahan sen linjalla useimmiten nähty Aabenraa 105    :Wink:    Miellyttäviä hetkiä!

----------


## Eira

> Josta kuljettaja saa korvauksen vain siitä ajamastaan ajasta, eli puoli tuntia työtä korvauksineen ja toinen puolikas pelkkä taukokorvaus. Yleensä ks auto ajaa linja-auto asemalle odottaan lähtöä.
> Nimimerkillä rankkari linja ja *********** ks olemiseen. Sais edes koko tunnista korvauksen eikä vain puolesta.


Jotenkin tuntuu, ettei isäntä täysin noudata alan työehtosopimusta. Sieltä löytyy selvät orderit tauoista, niiden määrästä ja pituudesta, ja niistä maksettavista korvauksista.

----------


## kuukanko

Eiran linkittämässä työehtosopimuksessa sanotaan: "Puolta tuntia lyhyemmät katkot luetaan työaikaan. Muista mahdollisista katkoista maksetaan yksinkertainen tuntipalkka lukematta niitä työaikaan."
Eli ketjussa mainittu tapaus on täysin työehtosopimuksen mukainen.

----------


## KjaO-K

Ihan asiaan liittymättä, miten onnistui kokopäivän kertalippukokeilu sunnuntaina 18.12.? Eräät forumin lukijat näyttivät olevan ajossa tuolloin, eli voisivat varmaan kommentoida. Samoin ehkä herra Laaksonen, jos tietää jo jotain "virallista".

Taksiliikenteeseen päivä ei juurikaan vaikuttanut välillä 9-17.30.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Alustavasti: kampanjapäivä onnistui hyvin eli sekä joukkoliikennematkustus että kertalippujen myynti oli 18.12 selvästi korkeammalla tasolla kuin 11.12, todennäköisesti myös tulot olivat korkeammat Tarkkoja tietoja osaan antaa kuitenkin vasta sitten kun raportti tulee.

----------


## Mika

> Ja noihin _Mika_n kommentteihin. Mukava linjahan se on - ainakin sunnuntaisin ja iltaisin. Onhan se ruuhka-aikaan melkoista, mutta kruunaahan sen linjalla useimmiten nähty Aabenraa 105      Miellyttäviä hetkiä!


Juu sillä on kiva puskuttaa kun ei toimi stop nappula ;-) , saivat sentään lämpöä noihin kunhan vaan käyttää koko ajan.

----------


## Mika

En tiedä mihin kuuluu mutta, eikös tauon pidä loppua 2 min ennen lähtöä jotta olis päättärillä lastaamassa? Kun tässä 20 linjassa on su aika taulussa lähdöt **.10 torilta **.25 Muhkurista ja tauko on merkattu **.40 -> **.10 eli jos siitä on joku sääntö tms niin toihan olis laiton jollon tauon pitäisi loppua **.08 ja sillon ei tulis tota 30 min taukoa ja sais koko tunnista kunnon korvauksenki.

----------


## Eira

> En tiedä mihin kuuluu mutta, eikös tauon pidä loppua 2 min ennen lähtöä jotta olis päättärillä lastaamassa? Kun tässä 20 linjassa on su aika taulussa lähdöt **.10 torilta **.25 Muhkurista ja tauko on merkattu **.40 -> **.10 eli jos siitä on joku sääntö tms niin toihan olis laiton jollon tauon pitäisi loppua **.08 ja sillon ei tulis tota 30 min taukoa ja sais koko tunnista kunnon korvauksenki.


Kait ne matkustajat täytyy rahastaakin ennen bussin lähtöä.
Tässähän on siis selvästi kyseessä "puolta tuntia lyhyempi katko".

----------


## Mika

Sitä minäkin , eikun keskustelemaan asiasta yläkertaan. Saas nähdä mitä nyt tulee palautteena.

----------


## Mika

Tornihuhulta ( kallun rillin myyjä ) kuulin kun kysyin miten tauot pitäisi loppua että päättäreilla 2 min ennen hommia ja torilla 5 min ennen. Oliskohan joulupukki niin antelias, että korjaisi tämänkin asian, jos vaikka sais pikkaisen takautuvana nämäkin 3 tuntia jota on kärsiny perjantaina ilman lisiä. Jos vaikka valvova silmä pirauttaisi Korvatunturille.

----------


## KjaO-K

Ja sellaisenaan läpi se kuukausilipun korotusesitys. Turun radio uutisoi eilen, että lippujen hinnankorotukset ovat jäämässä vähäisiksi. Onko 5 euroa 38:sta vähän? Ja niitä rangaistaan, jotka käyttävät bussia säännöllisesti, voi herranenaika sentään. Nyt olen vas. edustajien kanssa kyllä samaa mieltä. Jättivät eriävän mielipiteen.

Laskin muuten tuossa taannoin, että Maskun hinnankorotus 58 --> 62 oli vaikutuksiltaan kunnalle negatiivinen, koska omanautonkäyttäjien osuus on niin suuri ja heidän saamansa verovähennykset ylittävät kunnan saamat lisätuotot. Että tällaista politiikkaa tai onko se sitten vain huonoa laskutaitoa?!?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Lipunhinnan korotukset (vaikutus 700 000 e)  ja palvelun karsinta (vaikutus 300 000 e, 7 viikkoa kesäaikaa, 32/42 vuoroväli lauantaisin toriaikaan 10 -> 15 minuuttia ja uutta liikennettä ei v. 2006 aloiteta) menivät tosiaan läpi 11 - 2 ja myös itse äänestin korotusten ja karsinnan puolesta.

Koko päätös: 

Valtuuston budjettipäätöksen jälkeen muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ollut. Valtuustolle tehtiin selväksi, että jos ei tule pyydettyä rahaa, niin lipun hintoja korotetaan 700 000 e ja palveluita karsitaan 300 000 e:llä. Valtuusto päätti, että joukkoliikenteelle annetaan rahaa 1 000 000 e vähemmän kuin lautakunta esitti, toki 300 000 enemmän kuin kaupunginjohtaja esitti.

Tosiasiallisesti lipunhinnan korotuksesta ja palveluiden karsinnasta päätti siis kaupunginvaltuusto päättäessään kuluvan vuoden budjetista.

Olen itse myös tällä foorumilla pyrkinyt etsimään keinoja rationalisoida liikennettä ja lisätä tuloja. Valitettavasti sellaisia keinoja, joilla lyhyellä tähtäimellä vähennettäisiin kuluja, ei ole löytynyt. Merkittävimmät rationalisoinnit vaativat investointeja liikennevaloetuuksiin, bussikaistoihin tai läpiajettaviin yhteyksiin tai siihen että naapurikunnat saadaan maksamaan osuutensa joukkoliikenteestä. Mikään ei ehdi vaikuttaa tänä vuonna.

Merkittävin keino lisätä matkustajamääriä - työsuhdelippu - ei välttämättä lyhyellä tähtäimellä lisää oleellisesti nettotuloja, koska jos matkustajamäärät lisääntyvät, päälinjoille joudutaan asettamaan vara-autoja jotka helposti maksavat yhtä paljon kuin lisätuloja saadaan. Lisäksi Turun kaupunkikaan ei ilmeisesti saa kaikille työntekijöille tarjolle työsuhdelippua vielä tänä vuonna.

Kuukausilippu oli ainoa keino saada taksankorotuksella olennaisesti lisää rahaa kerättyä, koska kertalipun hintaa ei haluttu nostaa. Arvokorttiveloitusta ei voitu nostaa kuin 10 senttiä / lippulaji, koska muuten se ei olisi ollut edullisempi kuin kertalippu.

Vasemmistoliitolla ei ollut tarkoituskaan saada päätösesitystään läpi. He eivät neuvotelleet siitä muitten ryhmien kanssa, joka on aina edellytys muutosesityksen hyväksymiselle. Tarkoitus oli vain kerätä huomiota.

Vasemmistoliiton muutosesityksessä ehdotettiin, että lipunhinnan korotusten kanssa oltaisiin odotettu kolme kuukautta eli ns. "roikuttu löysässä hirressä". Mitään varsinaista ratkaisua, jolla rahaa saadaan lisää ei esitetty. Esitettiin vain, että valtuustolta - joka juuri päätti, että lisärahaa ei anneta - pyydettäisiin lisää rahaa.




> *Lautakunta päättää luopua esitetyistä taksakorotuksista ja palvelujen karsinnasta*
> 
> Lautakunta päättää, että taksat ja palvelutaso pidetään ennallaan vuoden 2006 kolme ensimmäistä kuukautta eli maaliskuun loppuun asti. Tänä aikana seurataan tilanteen kehitystä ja etsitään kestäviä ratkaisuja joukkoliikenteen ahdinkoon. Työsuhdematkalipun käyttöönoton voimakas edistäminen mm. markkinoinnin keinoin voi lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Lisärahoituksen hakemista valtuustolta on myös pidettävä yhtenä mahdollisuutena taksakorotusten ja palveluiden karsinnan torjumisessa. 
> 
> Lippujen hintojen korotukset ja palvelujen karsiminen eivät ole kestävää joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa, vaan ne johtavat matkamäärien ja siten myös lipputulojen vähenemiseen edelleen. Näin talouden ahdinko syvenee. Uhkana on kierre, joka johtaa uusiin taksakorotuksiin ja palvelujen karsintaan. Kaupungin riittävän korkea tuki on tasapuolisesti kaupunkilaisia palvelevan joukkoliikenteen elinehto.


Eli: Vasemmistoliitto esitti vain taksakorotuksen ja karsintojen lykkäystä kolmella kuukaudella.

----------


## Waltsu

> Arvokorttiveloitusta ei voitu nostaa kuin 10 senttiä / lippulaji, koska muuten se ei olisi ollut edullisempi kuin kertalippu.


(Olisihan tuossa ollut vielä yksi kymmensenttinen varaa nostaa, uusi arvolippu on 1,80 ja kertalippu 2,00.)

Nyt kun arvolippu ja kertalippu ovat jo noinkin lähellä toisiaan, voisiko kenties harkita vaihtoaikojen rukkaamista toisinpäin? Annetaan arvokorttilaiselle - hänelle, joka on jo joukkoliikenneihminen - kahden tunnin vaihtoaika, ja satunnaismatkaajat tyytykööt yhteen tuntiin. Ne, joille kahden tunnin vaihtoaika on tärkeää, hankkikoot kortin. Ja kun on kortillaan vauhtiin päässyt, niin ei tarvitse pennosia laskea, kun fifty-fiftyllä kulkee loppukuun ilmaiseksi.

----------


## KjaO-K

Juu, en myöskään ymmärrä kertalippulaisten hyysäämistä. Vakituisia käyttäjiähän sitä tarvittaisiin, jos kehityksen haluttaisiin olevan kestävää. Nykyinen on lähinnä v---uilua vakikäyttäjille. Sitä juuri ajoin takaa, ja Waltsu löysi vielä hyvän parannusehdotuksen nykytilaan!

Edit: En ole vasemmistoliittolainen, enkä kannattaja. Ihmettelin vain, miksei asia muita kiinnosta, vaikka miksi kiinnostaisi. Bemarien ajelukustannuksiin ei paljon bussiliikenteen nykytila vaikuta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Waltsun ehdotus on mielenkiintoinen, täytyy ottaa keskusteluun. Minustakaan ei ole reilua, että 2 e kertalipussa on 2 h voimassaoloaika, mutta 1.80 e arvokortilla ei saa vaihtaa kuin yhden tunnin.

Toisaalta vain arvokortilla saa keskipäiväalennuksen, joten ehkä se täytyisi vastaavasti poistaa. 

Kun tariffit juuri päätettiin, ei tarkistusta varmaan aivan heti saa läpi.

----------


## jltku

> Minustakaan ei ole reilua, että 2 e kertalipussa on 2 h voimassaoloaika, mutta 1.80 e arvokortilla ei saa vaihtaa.


Nytpä ei sitten lautakunnanjäsen edes tiedä, mitä kirjoittaa. Kyllä kaikilla Turun arvokorteilla on tällä hetkellä yhden tunnin vaihto-oikeus laskettuna veloituksen ajankohdasta. Ja ei näitä vaihtoja ole mitenkään rajoitettu, tunnin aikana voi vaihtaa vaikka kuinka paljon. Eikä vuorokauden aikana tapahtuvat keskipäivä- ja yötaksan voimaantulokaan vaikuta vaihto-oikeuteen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tarkoitin tietystikin että "ei saa vaihtaa kuin yhden tunnin". Korjasin ylle oikein.

----------


## jltku

No hyvä, että Mikko tarkensi viestinsä.   :Smile:   Ajettelinkin jo, että kyllähän sentään lautakunnan jäsenen tuollainen asia pitää tietää.

----------


## Waltsu

> Kyselyjä linjojen parannuksista täytyisi tehdä varmastikin linjarationalisointien pohjaksi. - - Paras olisi kai se, että kysyttäisiin alueilla X asuvilta: minne menet, millä menet, ja millainen linja tarvitsisi olla, jotta kulkisit bussilla.


Olisiko Hirvensalo hyvä kohde tällaiselle tutkimukselle? Saarelle rakennetaan koko ajan lisää (kohta jo kerrostalojakin) ja ainoa silta on hyvinkin ruuhkainen aamuisin.

Nyt kaikki Hirvensalon linjat kulkevat Martinsillan itäpään kautta torille. (Kahdesti aamussa ajettava koululinja 52 on poikkeus: Itäisenkadun kautta Auransillalle.) Olisiko Hirvensalossa riittävästi matkustajia kulkemaan työmatkojaan esim. Itäistäkatua Kupittaan aseman seudulle tai Pernon suuntaan? Hirvensalossa ajettavan reitin voi sitten räätälöidä sen mukaan mistäpäin saarta väki olisi tuolle linjalle tulossa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hirvensalosta Uittamon ja Biolaakson kautta Kupittaan asemalle kulkeva työmatkalinja oli niiden 200 000 e arvoisten uusien palveluiden joukossa, jotka karsittiin pois.

Työmatkalinjoissa on se ongelma, että niiden kannattavuus on varsin heikko. Pernon telakalle menevät työmatkalinjat ovat kannattavuudeltaan erittäin heikkoja ja käyttäjämäärä on koko ajan laskenut.

Työmatkoja Hirvensalosta esim. Kupittaan aseman tienoille voisi parantaa myös nopeuttamalla matkantekoa keskustan läpi liikennevaloetuuksilla ja joukkoliikennekaistoilla.

----------


## Waltsu

> Hirvensalosta Uittamon ja Biolaakson kautta Kupittaan asemalle kulkeva työmatkalinja oli niiden 200 000 e arvoisten uusien palveluiden joukossa, jotka karsittiin pois.
> 
> Työmatkalinjoissa on se ongelma, että niiden kannattavuus on varsin heikko.


Tuskinpa kukaan hirvensalolainen viitsisi Uittamon kautta koukata Kupittaalle... Mutta kun noita vara-autoja varmaan Moikoisistakin melko monta ajetaan keskustaan, niin eikös niistä voisi yksi ajaa suoraan Kupittaalle? Kyselyn perusteella räätälöitäisiin tarkka ajankohta ja ajoreitti, ja saadaan auto täyteen väkeä. Yksi mahdollisuus on siirtää palvelulinjojen aloitusta tunnilla myöhemmäksi ja ajaa niillä autoilla uusia ruuhkavuoroja.

----------


## KjaO-K

Johonkin kauan esittämääni kysymykseen koko päivän vaihto-oikeuskokeilun onnistumisesta löytyy nyt vastaus: linkki

----------


## Waltsu

Ei liity Turun budjettiin kuin välillisesti, mutta kannattaisiko TLO:n rationalisoida ja lisätä matkustajamääriään siirtämällä linjan 193 pois Lemminkäisenkadulta. Nythän se ajaa torille päin kuutosen kanssa peräkanaa ja torilla siihen harva tähtää, koska linja on lähes tuntematon. Mikä siis avuksi?

No Kupittaan Citymarket! Kyllähän sinne bussilla pääsee, onhan pysäkki aivan marketin kulmalla, mutta takaisin keskustaan onkin jo hankalampi tulla, sillä lähimmät pysäkit ovat sangen kaukana. Palvelulinjoista ei juurikaan iloa ole, ne kun kiertelevät ja kaartelevat Martinmäen kautta torille.

Eli 193 torilta Kaskenkatua CM:n ovelle ja Uudenmaankatua Puutorin kautta takaisin torille. Puolen tunnin kierrokset onnistunevat helposti (liikennettähän on vain keskipäivällä) ja näin saadaan aikataulukin houkuttelevaksi. Linjanumeron voisi vaihtaa, 193:a parempi on esim. 16 tai 60.

Mitäs mieltä arvon raati on ajatuksestani?

----------


## NK

> Ei liity Turun budjettiin kuin välillisesti... ...Mitäs mieltä arvon raati on ajatuksestani?


Linja 193 on osa Vahto - Rusko - Kuninkoja - TYKS:n ympäristö - Biolaakso - Kaarina linjapakettia 190-195. Tuo setti on jo osittain toimiva, osittain kehitys-/seurantavaiheessa ja odottamassa Biolaakson/Skanssin rakentumista.

Aamu- ja iltapäivisinhän TLO:n osalta Lemminkäisenkadun suuntaa hoitaa linja 192, jossa on paikoin ihan mukavasti matkustajia. Näin toimii suora yhteys TYKS/Kupittaa alueelle sekä Kaarinan, että Ruskon-Vahdon suunnasta. Voisi kuvitella, että 193:sen yritys olisi paikata päivällä 192 jättämä väli toimien eräänlaisena syöttöyhteytenä tms.

Uskoakseni TLO:ssa on jo suunnitelmat em. setin jatkolle. Nykytilassahan 193 on toki tarpeeton.

CM Kupittaan pihalle ei kyllä mielestäni tarvitse bussilla päästä. Lähimpien pysäkkien sijainneista ja palvelulinjan palvelusta olen Waltsun kanssa samoilla linjoilla. Palvelulinjat tarjoavat omalle kohderyhmälleen mahdollisuuden päästä Cittariin kauppaan "ovelta ovelle". Muiden bussien käyttäjät kyllä jaksavat kävellä pysäkeiltä/-lle kauppareissulla, jos kykenevät bussilla kulkemaan.

Jos tuonne ovelle asti bussia halutaan niin se olisi sitten melkeimpä kauppiaan, Keskon, liikennöitsijän ja kaupungin asia. Ei niinkään TLO:n, kuten Waltsu antoi ymmärtää ehdotuksellaan siirtää 193.

Tulipa melkoista lööperiä, mutta mielipiteeni taisi tulla selväksi  :Smile:

----------


## KjaO-K

Ja mua taas keljuttaa ihan käyränä, että palvelulinjoilla kuskataan mummoja Keskon CM:n kauppiaan asiakkaiksi. Se jos mikä on kilpailun rajoittamista, josta VIHREÄT ovat yleensä niin kärmeissään. Miksei nyt?

----------


## ultrix

> Ja mua taas keljuttaa ihan käyränä, että palvelulinjoilla kuskataan mummoja Keskon CM:n kauppiaan asiakkaiksi. Se jos mikä on kilpailun rajoittamista


Selvennätkö nyt hieman, mitä kilpailua tarkoitat? Joukkoliikenteen vai vähittäistavarakaupan?

----------


## kemkim

> Työmatkalinjoissa on se ongelma, että niiden kannattavuus on varsin heikko. Pernon telakalle menevät työmatkalinjat ovat kannattavuudeltaan erittäin heikkoja ja käyttäjämäärä on koko ajan laskenut.


Osaatko sanoa, miksi kannattavuus on heikko ja käyttäjämäärät laskeneet? Helsingissäkin huomaa tämän ilmiön, että läpi vuorokauden 4 tunnin yötaukoa lukuunottamatta ajavat linjat ovat suosittuja työmatkalaisten keskuudessa, tekevät vaihdon sitten keskuspaikalla tiheästi kulkevaan toiseen tällaiseen linjaan, mutta kahden pisteen välillä suoraan kulkeva työmatkalinja kulkee vajaakuormalla. Ilmeisesti ei viitsitä ottaa selvää työmatkalinjoista, kun on helpompi mennä tutulla runkolinjalla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pari vastausta:

Työmatkalinjoista:




> Osaatko sanoa, miksi kannattavuus on heikko ja käyttäjämäärät laskeneet?


Turun työmatkalinjojen kannattavuus on suhteellisen heikko vaikka kuormitus olisikin hyvä seuraavista syistä:
Linjat ovat pitkiä eivätkä erityisen nopeitaNiistä linjoista, joita ajetaan vain muutama päivässä, joudutaan maksamaan vaunupäiväkorvaus joka nousee suhteellisesti suureksi kustannustekijäksiLinjojen kuormitus on vain "työpaikalle päin". Keskustan läpi kulkevilla säteittäislinjoilla kuormitus on tasaisempaa, ruuhkan vastasuuntaan on yleensä matkustajia ja osa matkustajista jatkaa keskustan läpi.

Käyttäjämäärät ovat puolestaan laskeneet mm. seuraavista syistä:
Telakan työntekijät asuvat suureksi osaksi Turun länsipuolen lähiöissä ja Raisiossa, joihin on nopeampi matkustaa autolla kuin joukkoliikenteellä. He myös asioivat paljon Länsikeskuksessa (pääteltävissä telakan työntekijöiden sijaintikartasta).Telakan autoliikenneyhteydet ovat parantuneet tieinvestointien takiaPysyvät työpaikat ovat vähentyneet, alihankinta lisääntynyt ja sirpaloitunutTelakan työntekijälle auto on tärkeämpi asia kuin saman tulotason toimistotyöntekijälle keskustassa.




> Ja mua taas keljuttaa ihan käyränä, että palvelulinjoilla kuskataan mummoja Keskon CM:n kauppiaan asiakkaiksi. Se jos mikä on kilpailun rajoittamista, josta VIHREÄT ovat yleensä niin kärmeissään.


Palvelulinjojen reitit suunniteltiin aikanaan asukaskyselyjen ja -keskustelujen pohjalla. Taisi olla juuri niin, että mummot ilmoittivat Kupittaan CM:n olevan heille hirveän tärkeä. Keskon sidosryhmämarkkinointi oli siis onnistunut hyvin.

Olen itse myös ihmetellyt sitä, miksi kaikkien palvelulinjojen tulee kulkea Kupittaan CM:n kautta. Kun palvelulinjoja rukataan, on tätä tarpeen harkita uudelleen.

Kupittaan CM:n osalta on lisäksi todettava, että Uudenmaankadun varresta ei Kaarinan / Lausteen suunnan pysäkiltä ole turvallista kulkua markettiin.

----------


## Waltsu

> - Telakan työntekijät asuvat suureksi osaksi Turun länsipuolen lähiöissä ja Raisiossa, joihin on nopeampi matkustaa autolla kuin joukkoliikenteellä. He myös asioivat paljon Länsikeskuksessa (pääteltävissä telakan työntekijöiden sijaintikartasta).


Otetaan se kartta käteen ja piirretään sen mukaan toimivat työmatkalinjat? Samaan karttaan voisi piirtää Jalostaja/Leiras/Marli-mitä-nykyään-ovatkaan-kompleksin työntekijät ja räätälöidä linjat sen mukaan. TS-yhtymää unohtamatta. Ja jos ei sittenkään toimi niin siirretään ne bussit sinne, missä on matkustajia. Kartoitusta pitäisi tehdä riittävän usein, jotta linjat pysyisivät käyttäjiensä mukana näiden vaihtaessa asuinpaikkaa.

Ja pitäisikö työmatkalinjojen kulkea tasatahtisesti (15, 20 tai 30 minuutin välein) aamulla ja iltapäivällä, etteivät ne kuolisi joustavien työaikojen takia?




> Kun palvelulinjoja rukataan - -


Ollaanko P-linjoja rukkaamassa? Ja mitä kaikkea mahtaa sisältyä vuoden 2007 linjastouudistukseen, joka ohimennen mainitaan lautakunnan pöytäkirjassa?

----------


## KjaO-K

Pyydetty selvennys: Jälkimmäistä eli vähittäistavarakaupan kilpailua tarkoitin. Palvelulinjojen kilpailutuksesta ei kai ole keskusteltu, ja pidän järkevänä, että kaupunki tuottaa ainakin osan palveluistaan itse.

Toinen kommenttini koskee U-tien puolenvaihtoa. Näin vilkasliikenteiset tiet pitää ALITTAA, jotta tapa vaihtaa puolta kävellen olisi toimiva ja turvallinen. Oikeastaan aivan käsittämätöntä on, ettei siinä ole alikulkua ottaen huomioon erittäin suuret auto- ja ihmismassat. Ja mikä ne pysäkit pakottaa olemaan liian kaukana? Siis puoleen väliin Jäähallin ja Kupittaanpuiston väliin sekä pysäkki että alikulku. 

Jaa, kuka sen maksaa? EN MÄÄ VAAN TIÄRÄ!

Muokkaukset: Kirjoitusvirheitä

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Työmatkalinjoja on tarpeen uudistaa juuri Waltsun esittämällä tavalla eli suhteessa nykyiseen työntekijöiden sijoittumiseen.

Palvelulinjoja rukataan viimeistään matkapalvelukeskuksen käynnistyessä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun kaupunginvaltuusto päätti v. 2007 budjetista eilen 27.11.2006. Myös allekirjoittanut oli varavaltuutettuna tekemässä päätöksiä, joten kannan niistä myös vastuun.

Turun kaupungin tiedote

Budjetin ratkaisivat nk. hallitussopimusryhmät (Kokoomus, RKP, KD, Keskusta, Vihreät, SDP ja sit. Virtanen) jotka olivat sopineet tehtävistä muutosesityksistä pakettina.

Joukkoliikenteen kannalta budjetti ei ole kovin valoisa. Ainoat todella myönteiset asiat ovat, että palveluja ei tulla v. 2007 karsimaan ja vuoden 2007 aikana tehdään selvitys linjaston rationalisoimisesta sekä päivitetään joukkoliikenneohjelma.

Joukkoliikennelautakunnalle myönnettiin lisärahoitusta 200 000  kehykseen verrattuna ja lisäksi päätettiin varata 200 000  elokuussa 2007 aloitettavaan työsuhdematkalipun kokeiluun. Lisäksi valtuusto teki tekstilisäyksen, jonka mukaan kertalipun myynnistä bussissa luopuminen selvitetään v. 2007 aikana.

Työsuhdematkalippukokeiluun varattuja määrärahoja tuskin edes pystytään käyttämään vuoden 2007 aikana. Työnantajaosuus on noin 100  / v eli noin 40 /5 kk. Jotta määräraha voitaisiin käyttää, pitäisi 5000 työntekijän ottaa se käyttöön heti elokuun alusta, joka ei ole todennäköistä.

200 000  ei myöskään anna juuri pelivaraa lipunhinnan korotusten suhteen. Kertalippu jouduttaneen korottamaan 2,5  hintaiseksi. Lähinnä rahalla voidaan lieventää kausi- ja arvokortteihin kohdistuvia korotuspaineita hiukan korjaamalla erityisesti arvokortin ja kertalipun hintasuhdetta.

Kertalipun myynnistä bussissa luopuminen on Turun nykyisessä bussiliikenteessä mahdoton ratkaisu. Sen sijaan todennäköisesti pyritään ohjaamaan asiakkaita käyttämään korttia taksan rakenteella sekä vähentämään korttien latausta bussissa. Ensi vuonna tulee toivottavasti käyttöön nettilataus sekä lisää myyntipisteitä.

----------


## Eira

> 200 000 € ei myöskään anna juuri pelivaraa lipunhinnan korotusten suhteen. Kertalippu jouduttaneen korottamaan 2,5 € hintaiseksi. Lähinnä rahalla voidaan lieventää kausi- ja arvokortteihin kohdistuvia korotuspaineita hiukan korjaamalla erityisesti arvokortin ja kertalipun hintasuhdetta.


Kertalipun hinnan korottaminen 25 prosentilla tietäisi jälleen noidankehää: matkustajamäärät laskisivat, jouduttaisiin taas harventamaan vuoroja, jne.




> Kertalipun myynnistä bussissa luopuminen on Turun nykyisessä bussiliikenteessä mahdoton ratkaisu. Sen sijaan todennäköisesti pyritään ohjaamaan asiakkaita käyttämään korttia taksan rakenteella sekä vähentämään korttien latausta bussissa. Ensi vuonna tulee toivottavasti käyttöön nettilataus sekä lisää myyntipisteitä.


Kertalippujen myyntipisteitä ja automaatteja, joissa voisi myös ladata kortteja, tulisi perustaa keskeisille paikoille (toreille, asemille, satamaan, ym.), joista kertalipun saisi 2 (enintään 2,20) eurolla. Tämä lyhentäisi seisonta-aikoja pysäkeillä. Bussista ostettuna kertalipun hinta olisi se 2,50 euroa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskeinen "pelastusrengas", jota tällä hetkellä harkitaan, on nimenomaan se, että aikuisten arvokortin kertaveloitus olisi voimassa 2 h ja hinta 2 , ja tätä markkinoitaisiin "kertalippuna arvokortilla".

Eiran automaatti-ajatus on ihan harkitsemisen arvoinen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kertalippujen myyntipisteitä ja automaatteja, joissa voisi myös ladata kortteja, tulisi perustaa keskeisille paikoille (toreille, asemille, satamaan, ym.), joista kertalipun saisi 2 (enintään 2,20) eurolla. Tämä lyhentäisi seisonta-aikoja pysäkeillä. Bussista ostettuna kertalipun hinta olisi se 2,50 euroa.


Pääkaupunkiseudulla noita automaatteja on laitettu aika paljon keskeisille paikoille, mutta 20 sentin automaattialennuksesta huolimatta niitä käytetään harmittavan vähän. Kertalipulla matkustavat ovat kuitenkin satunnaismatkustajia, joten he eivät yleensä edes tiedä että lipun voisi ostaa etukäteen automaatista - vaikka automaatti olisi sellaisessa paikassa, että sen ympäri täytyy kiertää kulkuneuvoon noustessa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> . Kertalipulla matkustavat ovat kuitenkin satunnaismatkustajia,


Turussa on paljon Helsingin seutua enemmän "säännöllisiä satunnaisia käyttäjiä", jotka käyttävät kertalippua.

Säännöllisen satunnaisten ohjaus arvokorttiin olisi toki tärkeintä, mutta "säännöllisen satunnaisille" myös latausautomaatin paikan oppiminen voisi olla helpompaa kuin aivan satunnaisille matkustajille.

----------


## Eira

> Turuj joukkoliikenteen kertalipun hinta on nousemas kahteej ja pualeen euroon. Joukkoliikennelautakunnas happamimmat ehrotteli et tarttisis isonta pussipysäkei saman tiän. kun täl menol alka koht pian tavallisten pussien peräs kytätä asiakkai jonkum maahammuuttajan pimiä pussi.


Näin siinä sitten käy...

----------


## Waltsu

Nyt sitten nostettiin se kertalippu kahteen ja puoleen euroon, ja väki on nousemassa kapinaan. Mutta eihän mikään muutu! Kahdella eurolla saa edelleen kulkea kahden tunnin ajan - nimi vain muuttuu arvolipuksi. Tämän kun saisi suuren yleisön tajuntaan, niin bussimatkat nopeutuisivat matkustajien vain vilautellessa korttejaan.

----------


## Eira

Arvokortilla nousi keskipäivän matkojen hinta yli 80 % (!) 1,10 eurosta 2,00 euroon aikuisilla ja alle 65-vuotiailla eläkeläisillä. Tästä vaiettiin visusti, toitotettiin vaan, että keskipäivän alennus siirtyy kummassakin päässä tunnin aiemmaksi, mikä kyllä oli ihan asiallinen siirto, kun klo 13-14 jo koululaiset valtaavat bussit. 65 täyttäneilläkin, sekä nuorilla, opiskelijoilla ja vammaisilla keskipäivän alennus on vain merkityksetön 20 senttiä jo edullisesta hinnasta. (1,40-1,20). Keskipäiväalennuksen poistumisesta seuraa, että matkustajien vähetessä roimasti, mm. superlinjojen 18, 11-110 ja 32-42 vuoroväliä joudutaan keskipäivällä harventamaan 10:stä 15 minuuttiin talviaikanakin.

Bussi on OK!-lehdessä todetaan virheellisesti, että ryhmä II:een kuuluvat mm. eläkeläiset. Todellisuudessa 65 vuotta täyttäneet. Paikallisliikenteen taksoista päättävät eivät vielä ilmeisesti tiedä mitään suuresta eläkeuudistuksesta, joka mahdollistaa eläkkeelle lähdön 63-67 täytettyään. Nyt 63-64-vuotiaat aikanaan vanhuuseläkkeelle jääneet ja nuoremmille työmahdollisuuden antaneet joutuvat pienestä eläkkeestään pulittamaan täyden hinnan, kun taas 65-66-vuotiaat täydet ikä- ja muut lisät nauttivat työnarkomaanit, jotka ahneuttaan omasta mielihalustaan ovat jähmettyneet töihin, kulkevat veronmaksajien kustannuksella halvalla taksalla töihin ja takaisin. Eli alennuksen saamiseksi eläkepäätös, eikä ikä! Näin on käytäntö muuallakin, mm. VR:llä.

Siis lisämatkustajien hankkimiseksi, ja matkustajavirtojen tasaamiseksi ruuhka-ajoista keskipäivän tunteihin olisi palautettava arvokorttialennus (taksa esim. 1,50, eli sekin jo 36 % korotus, klo 9.00-12.55). Myös ehdot eläkeläisalennuksen saamiseksi muutettava oikeudenmukaisiksi, eli nykyistä yleistä käytäntöä vastaaviksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskipäiväalennuksen siirrot sekä se, että aikuisten arvokortilla ei enää ole keskipäiväalennusta, perustuvat siihen, että arvokortin voimassaoloaika muutettiin 1 h -> 2 h.

Muutoksen seurauksena jos käy keskustassa keskipäivällä asioimassa siten, että ehtii takaisin 2 h aikana, arvokorttilaisen matkan hinta ei nouse vaan laskee 2,20 :stä 2 :hen.

Kertalipun 2 h voimassaoloaika ja arvokortin 1 h voimassaoloaika oli aikaisemmassa järjestelmässä vakava epäkohta, joka myös johti bussin käytön vähenemiseen kun arvokortista siirryttiin kertalippuun, erityisesti juuri lyhyillä asiointimatkoilla, joita varten keskipäiväalennuskin on.

Yleisesti ottaen hinnanmuutoksista voi todeta, että nyt ollaan taloudellisesti niin pahassa liemessä, että hinnankorotusten vaihtoehto olisi ollut karsinta jo Eiran mainitsemilta "superlinjoiltakin".

Meillä ei joukkoliikennelautakunnassa ole valitettavasti varaa laajentaa alennusryhmiä, vaikka Eiran ehdottama muutos olisikin todella oikeudenmukainen, esim. sovellettuna periaatteella "eläkepäätös tai 65 v". Alle 65-v eläkeläisten joukko on kuitenkin paljon suurempi kuin yli 65 työssäkäyvien.

Lienee syytä korostaa, että joukkoliikenteelle ei annettu lisärahaa nimenomaan sellaisten poliitikkojen vaatimuksesta, joille tärkein asia on vanhusten sosiaalipuolen palvelut.

----------


## Eira

Keskipäivänalennusten poisto aikuisilta kohdistui lähinnä lukuisaan joukkoon pienipalkkaisiin osapäivätyötä varsinkin kaupan alalla tekeviin, joitten työaika on esim 12-18. Bussikustannukset (osa)työpäivää kohti nousivat 2:90:stä 4,00 euroon, eli 38 %. Niinpä heidän onkin pakko harkita muihin kulkumuotoihin siirtymistä.

Jos lasketaan kaikki eläkeläiset (vanhuus-, työttömyys-, työkyvyttömyys- ja "nuorisoeläkeläiset" sekä ns. "eläkepummit"), niin varmasti alle 65-vuotiaita eläkeläisiä on huomattavasti enemmän kuin yli 65-vuotiaita työssäkäyviä. Eläkeläisalennus on ajalta, jolloin yleinen vanhuuseläkeikäraja oli 65 vuotta, ja ennen yleensä puhuttiinkin 65-kortista.

Jos halutaan edelleen pitää kiinni käytännöstä, että eläkeläisalennukseen ovat oikeutetut vain vanhuuseläkkeellä olevat, tulisi pitää kriteerinä vain vanhuuseläkepäätöstä, eikä ikää.

63 vuotta täytettyään, eli heti kun vanhuuseläkkeelle siirtyminen on mahdollista, jäävät töistä pois lähinnä ikänsä sekä fyysisesti että henkisesti erittäin raskasta ja kuluttavaa työtä tehneet. Palkkakaan ei ole ollut mikään kehuttava. Kuusviis täytettyäänkin töissä vielä jatkavat tekevät yleensä helppoa ja hyvin palkattua hommaa, ja superkertymästä on vielä tiedossa parempi eläkekin, joten on aivan turhaa verovaroin tukea näitten työmatkoja.

Tulisikin tehdä uudet laskelmat, eli kuinka paljon on 63 täyttäneitä vanhuuseläkeläisiä verrattuna 65 täyttäneisiin työssäkäyviin. Jos aiemmissa laskelmissa ovat olleet mukana myös työttömyys- ja työkyvyttömyyseläkkeellä olevat, tulee ottaa huomioon, että työttömyyseläkkeelle voi päästä vain ennen v. 1950 syntynyt, ja että suuri osa työkyvyttömyyseläkkeellä olevista saa jo nyt alennusta vammaisuuden perusteella. Ja se, että kuinka paljon 63-64-vuotiaista vanhuuseläkeläisistä saisi lisämatkustajia.

Ehdotus lyhykäisyydessään: Eläkeläisalennukseen oikeus vain vanhuuseläkkeellä oleville. Täysin merkityksetön erityisryhmien 20 sentin keskipäiväalennus pois. Jatkossa 65 täyttäneille työssä vielä oleville ei myönnetä eläkeläisalennnusta.

Jos kuitenkin joudutaan jatkamaan nykyistä käytäntöä, on taksan nimitys muutettava:
Ryhmä II / Nuoret 15-19-v., opiskelijat, 65 v. täyttäneet, vammaiset ym.
Nykyinen nimitys eläkeläiset on täysin harhaanjohtava.

----------


## kemkim

> Keskipäivänalennusten poisto aikuisilta kohdistui lähinnä lukuisaan joukkoon pienipalkkaisiin osapäivätyötä varsinkin kaupan alalla tekeviin, joitten työaika on esim 12-18. Bussikustannukset (osa)työpäivää kohti nousivat 2:90:stä 4,00 euroon, eli 38 %. Niinpä heidän onkin pakko harkita muihin kulkumuotoihin siirtymistä.


Muihin kulkumuotoihin eli polkupyöräilyyn ja kävelyyn. Autoa on vaikea kuvitella heidän ostavan, jos jo 1,10 euron korotus bussilipussa on tuntuva. Eikö tämä ole hyvä asia? Sitten jos matkustelevat useamminkin, niin ostanevat kuukausilipun. En minä näe tuota alennuksen poistoa niin dramaattisena asiana.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Eiran kertoma eläke-esimerkki on täyttä faktaa. Valitettavasti vain valtuuston eläkeläisten täytyisi ensin myöntää joukkoliikenteelle lisärahaa ennen kuin voimme myöntää lisäalennusta.




> Keskipäivänalennusten poisto aikuisilta kohdistui lähinnä lukuisaan joukkoon pienipalkkaisiin osapäivätyötä varsinkin kaupan alalla tekeviin, joitten työaika on esim 12-18. Bussikustannukset (osa)työpäivää kohti nousivat 2:90:stä 4,00 euroon, eli 38 %.


Tämä esimerkki on kyllä jo haettu.

Ensinnäkin, 30 pv kuukausilippu maksaa 43 . Tällä hinnalla olisi saanut Eiran "esimerkkipäivä" 15 eli kolmen viikon työpäivät. Vuosilippu maksaa halvimmillaan 408,50, jolla tämän esimerkin mukaan pääsisi 140 päivänä töihin.

Aika harva, joka kulkee joukkoliikenteellä kaikki työmatkat, ei käytä joukkoliikennettä ollenkaan esim. asiointi- ja vapaa-ajanmatkoilla.

Lisäksi Turussa saa aikuisten arvokortin "fifty-fifty" -korttina. Tällöin kortissa on 43  / kk - leikkuri.

Eiran esimerkkihenkilöiden kannattaa ehdottomasti hankkia arvokortti "fifty-fiftynä" tai vuosilippu. Silloin he eivät koskaan maksa kuukaudessa enemmän kuin 43 .

----------


## Eira

Esimerkkihenkilö (todellinen, ei kaukaa haettu) tekee osapäivätyötä 20t/vko eli kolmena päivänä viikossa 6t, 7t ja 7t alkaen klo 12.

Aiemmin hän katsoi, ettei kannata hankkia kausikorttia, kun työmatkoihin meni neljässä viikossa arvokortilla 34,80 €.

Nyt hänellä menisi arvokortilla samoihin matkoihin 48 €, joten hänen kannattaisi hankkia kausikortti 43 eurolla, työmatkakulut nousevat tällöinkin 24 %.

Ja kausikortilla hän voi myös vapaa-aikoinaan käyttää bussia niin paljon kuin haluaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja kausikortilla hän voi myös vapaa-aikoinaan käyttää bussia niin paljon kuin haluaa.


Minkäs verran esimerkkimme käyttää bussia tällä hetkellä muihin kuin työmatkoihin? Taitaa tulla kausilippu paljon edullisemmaksi, veikkaamma.

----------


## Waltsu

> Hirvensalosta - - Kupittaan asemalle kulkeva työmatkalinja oli niiden 200 000 e arvoisten uusien palveluiden joukossa, jotka karsittiin pois.





> Hirvensalossa ajettavan reitin voi sitten räätälöidä sen mukaan mistäpäin saarta väki olisi tuolle linjalle tulossa.


Hirvensalon työmatkalinjaa ei sittenkään karsittu pois ja kansalaisia on kuultu. Lautakunta on kokouksessaan 7.6.2007 päättänyt linjan 58 perustamisesta Hirvensalon ja Kupittaan välille. Hirvensalossa ajetaan poimintalenkki ja sitten mennään suoraan Itäistäkatua ja pian jo koukataankin keskussairaalan kautta Kupittaan tiede- ja teknologiakeskuksiin. Liikennöinti alkaa talvikauden koittaessa.

----------


## Waltsu

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 30.8.2007 oli esillä tulevan vuoden budjetti ja sen osana linjan 20 osittainen lakkauttaminen kannattamattomana. Lakkauttaminen ei kuitenkaan sopimusteknisistä syistä onnistu ihan heti. Budjettiasia jätettiin tällä kertaa pöydälle.

Nytpä on siis oiva tilaisuus kokeilla aiemminkin puheena ollutta yhteyttä Kauppatori - Pitkämäki - Suikkila! Ajetaan joka toinen vuoro vaikkapa Konstantzankadun ostoskeskukselle linjana 26, niin Pitkämäen vuorovälit pysyvät nykyisinä. Suikkilalaiset pääsevät Pitkämäkeenkin ostoksille sekä toista reittiä keskustaan, eikä Pitkämäessä opiskelevien tarvitse siirtyä pikatien varteen odottelemaan harvoin kulkevia Maskun busseja.

Olettaisin, että Suikkilan kerrostaloista tulee kuitenkin hiukan enemmän väkeä kyytiin kuin Muhkurin omakotialueelta, joten tuskinpa kokeilu tappiollisempaa on kuin nykymeno.

----------


## Waltsu

8.1.2008 pidettiin Muhkurin ja Pitkämäen asukkaille tilaisuus, jossa kerrottiin tuoreimmista suunnitelmista linjan 20 tiimoilta.

Linja 20 ryhtyisi ajamaan väliä Muhkuri - rautatieasema - Kauppatori - Verkahovi - Caribia yhdellä autolla tunnin vuoroväliä (myös ruuhkissa), ja linjan 30 kaksi autoa ajaisivat Majakkarannan ja torin väliä 20 minuutin välein (iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin ajettaisiin yhdellä autolla 40 minuutin välein). Muhkuriin ajettaisiin edelleen joka päivä koko päivän.

Keskustelussa tuotiin esille mm. koululaisten kulkemiset: osa kulkee lähemmäs alakouluun, osa kauemmas yläkouluun ja osa vielä kauemmas ammattikouluun, joten tunnin välein ajettaessa jonkin ryhmän koulumatkat venyvät liian pitkiksi. Myös postin väki oli huolissaan kulkemisistaan - jakajat näet siirtyvät busseilla postikeskuksesta keskustan jakopiireihin ja takaisin.

----------


## KjaO-K

Oikeesti, miksi ihmeessä tällaisia aikatauluja tehdään? Vaikka sitten kuinka syynä olisi matkaan eri aikoina päivästä kuluva erimittainen aika, olisi mielestäni parempi tehdä tasajakoaikataulu koko päiväksi, jolloin se olisi mahdollista oppia ulkoa ja linjojen käyttö olisi helpompaa. Siis vaikka auto sitten joskus olisi 5 min myöhässä. So what?!??
Linjan 20 aikataulussa lähtöaika vaihtelee tunneittain, vaikka vuorovälin piti olla tunti.
Muissa sama vika ja lisäksi kirjaimia käytössä A:sta melkein Ö:hön asti. Onpa käyttäjäystävällistä!

Aikataulut löytyvät täältä http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2008/0117001l/1799740.htm

----------

